# Show us: your log burners and open fires



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

Clocks have changed so it’s open fire time, let’s see your open fires or log burners.

Here is ours.


----------



## figbat (25 Oct 2020)

First use of the season last night.


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Oct 2020)

A Steve Dowling 16kw Sumo boiler. Eats 14 inch round logs. Monster













BAD1F0AA-0629-4E3D-82C4-1ED9812D922D.jpeg



__ Randomnerd
__ 25 Oct 2020


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2020)

Ours is a lovely Franco-Belge 'Montfort' Mk2


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Clocks have changed so it’s open fire time, let’s see your open fires or log burners.
> 
> Here is ours.
> 
> ...


That's got to be recently installed,painted ! Cant keep wall clean for long near ours.


----------



## Salar (25 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> View attachment 554392
> 
> First use of the season last night.



Make sure that picture is hung on something substantial, not those plastic things with three pins. 

Heat from flue if not fully insulated can make the wall quite warm, which makes the plastic brittle.

You can guess the rest.


----------



## figbat (25 Oct 2020)

Salar said:


> Make sure that picture is hung on something substantial, not those plastic things with three pins.
> 
> Heat from flue if not fully insulated can make the wall quite warm, which makes the plastic brittle.
> 
> You can guess the rest.


That picture is very rigidly hung on metal screws and mounting brackets - with the cost of the commission and the sentimental value of the subject weren’t going to skimp on hanging! The flue is well-insulated too, with no appreciable thermal transfer to the wall in this room or the room above (much to my daughter’s dismay). Appreciate the concern though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Clocks have changed so it’s open fire time, let’s see your open fires or log burners.
> 
> Here is ours.
> 
> ...



Never understand this thing where people have their fires etc on or off at specific times of the year.


----------



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Never understand this thing where people have their fires etc on or off at specific times of the year.



We live in very warm house so only really use it from late autumn


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Oct 2020)

Ours is small but it doesn't half throw some heat out.Ive only lit it once this year so far.


----------



## Drago (25 Oct 2020)

Here's one of mine in the bike shed. I get it going on wood, then switch to coal, which burns slowly and steadily. Doesn't take a lot to keep the whole workshop at 28°C all day long.


----------



## Gunk (25 Oct 2020)

The CB is coming on well


----------



## HMS_Dave (25 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Here's one of mine in the bike shed. I get it going on wood, then switch to coal, which burns slowly and steadily. Doesn't take a lot to keep the whole workshop at 28°C all day long.
> View attachment 554425
> 
> 
> View attachment 554426




That "home is where the heart is" plaque being right next to small fire arms and rifles has me in stitches. Absolutely no idea why i find it hilarious but i do...


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Oct 2020)

_


Our wood burner in the garden.
_


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Oct 2020)

These are our two;


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Oct 2020)

Morsø Badger with outside air and Dumpy the cat.


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Oct 2020)

My Villager (A flat) - lit on 6 October and been lit every evening since


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2020)

guitarpete247 said:


> _
> View attachment 554409
> 
> Our wood burner in the garden._



Washer drum conversion ! So cool.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2020)

Cranked up Chimnea. Houses have no chimney....


----------



## numbnuts (25 Oct 2020)

Nice you can't beat a real fire


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2020)

Yep,I had to wait years before ours broke down to the point I couldn't fix it* but eventually the motor packed up and you can't get reconditioned ones any longer, a new motor was over £200 so it got stripped down.

* I'd fitted a new pump, several hoses, 2 belts and a 'fill sensor' previously to keep it running.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

And here's mine... Has a back boiler, so does all the upstairs radiators too...


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Oct 2020)

A timely reminder to order some more logs. Now done.




A place to keep your nuts all toasty


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2020)

Here is mine.


----------



## OldShep (25 Oct 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> A Steve Dowling 16kw Sumo boiler. Eats 14 inch round logs. Monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see another Dowling fan out there. Bought my first Dowling, an Aztec, back in the late eighties. A Dumfries show offer paid around £80 and still in working order in the shed. Switched around five years ago to a Hybrid. It was for sale s/h locally and little used.


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Oct 2020)

Here’s mine


----------



## Houthakker (25 Oct 2020)

yep got mine lit as well. Contura 850


----------



## Profpointy (25 Oct 2020)

Here's ours this very evening

We had several fireplaces put back in our victorian house, mainly just to be decorative, but decided to make this one a functional one. Purely by good fortune this one lets us have a quiet little fire that hardly uses any coal but gives off a fair bit of heat, despite it being a large and quite imposing fireplace. In a previous place the fire would get through loads of coal and all the heat would woosh up the chimney so was reserved for special occasions.


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Oct 2020)

Just finished burning the eucalyptus that died last year and which we cut down in January. After a summer in the conservatory, a freshly split log was at 0% moisture! A bit overdried, but it burnt nicely.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Here's ours this very evening
> 
> We had several fireplaces put back in our victorian house, mainly just to be decorative, but decided to make this one a functional one. Purely by good fortune this one lets us have a quiet little fire that hardly uses any coal but gives off a fair bit of heat, despite it being a large and quite imposing fireplace. In a previous place the fire would get through loads of coal and all the heat would woosh up the chimney so was reserved for special occasions.



The books are cool, too...


----------



## Profpointy (25 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> The books are cool, too...



Saw this in the window of the bookshop in the basement of the Royal Festival Hall

And the other bookshelf for completeness


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Saw this in the window of the bookshop in the basement of the Royal Festival Hall
> 
> And the other bookshelf for completeness



Neat.

Besides, one can never have too many books...


----------



## Profpointy (25 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Neat.
> 
> Besides, one can never have too many books...



Now if only I could turn it right way up


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2020)




----------



## Notafettler (25 Oct 2020)

Last year








Now.....I am to hot


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Now if only I could turn it right way up



Oh, don't worry, I'm quite happy standing on my head... As you do...


----------



## itboffin (25 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Never understand this thing where people have their fires etc on or off at specific times of the year.



yep same the heating is set for the same temp all year around and will coming on off as needed


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Just finished burning the eucalyptus that died last year and which we cut down in January. After a summer in the conservatory, a freshly split log was at 0% moisture! A bit overdried, but it burnt nicely.


Don't burn too much at once, some manufacturers won't guarantee their stoves if you burn eucalyptus because the oils in it makes it burn incredibly hot. I use it sparingly in mine. Like most woods it needs splitting as green as possible, because when dry it is very very tough.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

A better photo of mine in daylight.


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Oct 2020)

We run most of our heating on wood, only have a few storage heaters in the background.

Primarily we use some Telford iron that i carted over in the back of the car






Then we also use a Contura stove (also bought in the UK, from Glossop) it just fitted under the bed in the camper was wasn't too easy to get in/out afterwards.....






I must finish that hole in the wall though...... my excuse is that i know i really need to swap out the 90ºs for some 45ºs, they were all i had in when i impatiently installed it.

Then finally the most inefficient fire in the house






Looks lovely and we use it at Christmas and when we have visitors, great for a real raclette but bloody useless for actually heating

The real question is if your chainsaw is sharpened and ready to go

_PS bikes and wood storage go together_


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A better photo of mine in daylight.
> 
> View attachment 554605



Is that a bottle of mustard that I can see there?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is that a bottle of mustard that I can see there?




You mean on the left of the photo? No. It's a leather pony for doing learher work.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You mean on the left of the photo? No. It's a leather pony for doing learher work.


And the welding gloves bottom right??


----------



## Profpointy (26 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> We run most of our heating on wood, only have a few storage heaters in the background.
> 
> Primarily we use some Telford iron that i carted over in the back of the car
> 
> ...



Now that IS a woodstore !


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

PaulSB said:


> And the welding gloves bottom right??




Those are really good. They make sure you can't burn your hands or fingers. .

Your just jealous


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> You mean on the left of the photo? No. It's a leather pony for doing learher work.




Nope; it is either mustard or some fancy new lube for your bike  :


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nope; it is either mustard or some fancy new lube for your bike  :
> 
> View attachment 554620




Bloody big bottle to be lube.  that's white PVA glue.


----------



## philtalksbx (26 Oct 2020)

Our lovely Chilli Penguin, complete with matching hearth penguin.
Our sweep said I should burn it hotter as deposits were found halfway up the flue. Not sure how to do that without roasting us even more than it does already. Very warm on the coldest days mind.


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

A long the side of the house




Made out of pallets. Sides made out of round bale pallets.




Down the side of the garage. Only 2 foot wide.
All fetched on my bikes. Either 10 to 12 inches long in the 4 pannier bags on my Santos's or around 22 inches long on my electric bike using a trailer.
Ran out of wood stores so some wood in front of third picture.





The wood in front of the pallet wood store. Really need some pallets for another couple of wood stores to feed my addiction.



I think I may be an addict. Addicted to foraging particularly for wood. I cut up the wood (all fallen trees) and collect it when exercising the dog.
I will probably have it burning all day everyday till the end of winter. It doesn't go out at night.

Central heating is LPG. So I save about £750 year. That's a guess. When i take out a contract with a new supplier (2 year) I agree to use 2000 litres a year. I doubt I use 250. Eventually they notice and won't reduce my price at renewal. The present one didn't notice so I got good price on what I use. One supplier gave me £150 to renew, about a years worth of LPG.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Oct 2020)

This thread makes me slightly jealous as I was keen on a wood burner when we did our big extension last year. We decided not to go through with it on environmental grounds though.


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

I would love to make/build a rocket heater mass heater.
The wood I have would last at least 10 years probably a lot more. A collecting sticks though is a better option for a rocket stove.
https://richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

By the way for those who don't know the law on foraging for wood:-
If it's standing it's stealing.
If it's fallen it's foraging.
I know that's the law as I found it on a post on foraging site and as I posted it, so it must be true.
Farmers don't care anyway, as long as they don't know.


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Those are really good. They make sure you can't burn your hands or fingers. .
> 
> Your just jealous


Moi?


----------



## PaulSB (26 Oct 2020)

This is our Much Wenlock multi-fuel stove, about 30 years old. I've had to reline it once and replace two of the riddle bars in that time. We burn foraged wood 99% of the time. The coal scuttle contains smokeless fuel for the occasions we go out and want to be sure the stove is burning when we get home. Being 30+ years old it's not as efficient as newer models.

I've about 1.5 winters worth of logs and kindling cut, dried and stacked in the woodshed. I need a local tree to come down this winter.






And this is the front room open fire which we light on cold evenings.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Don't burn too much at once, some manufacturers won't guarantee their stoves if you burn eucalyptus because the oils in it makes it burn incredibly hot. I use it sparingly in mine. Like most woods it needs splitting as green as possible, because when dry it is very very tough.


It's tough when green too, because it grows with a twisted grain. It's a case of smashing it rather than cleaving it.

There are about 100 varieties of eucalyptus and some are oilier than others. This wasn't oily at all and burnt a bit like ash, but with a more orange flame. I have a flue thermometer anyway.


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> View attachment 554621
> 
> 
> View attachment 554622
> ...



Addiction me thinks

Most of ours is kept in the forest, about 5-7m³ at the house and about 5-10 seasoning in the forest, usually keep it there for 3yrs before bringing it up, then around 1yr at the house. I'll usually fell 2-3 trees each January, log them down to 1m, then split into 4 before stacking and leaving them there. Once seasoned i cut them down to 25cm lengths on the band saw.

Got some Damson wood to burn this winter on the smoker, fruit wood is great for cooking meat


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> The real question is if your chainsaw is sharpened and ready to go



Always. 






I'm currently cutting up a mulberry and an ash, but those are for another year. Most of what is ready seasoned is oak, laurel, cherry and bullace. But then again, I do have a nice bit of woodland to play around in.


----------



## Ian H (26 Oct 2020)

They're not lit yet, but we have two. One replaced an unused hearth, the other replaced a delapidated gas imitation-coal fire.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I have a flue thermometer anyway.


I don't know how anyone can use a woodburner efficiently without one.


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I don't know how anyone can use a woodburner efficiently without one.



100%, the temp in ours can be effected by many things and having some knowledge of what's going on inside is key to efficient burning.

We use a Stovax magnetic one on both ours


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Oct 2020)

This always puts a smile on my face:

_Beechwood fires are bright and clear
If the logs are kept a year.

Chestnut’s only good they say,
If for logs ’tis laid away.

Make a fire of Elder tree,
Death within your house will be.

But ash new or ash old,
Is fit for a queen with crown of gold

Birch and fir logs burn too fast,
Blaze bright and do not last.

It is by the Irish said,
Hawthorn bakes the sweetest bread.

Elm wood burns like churchyard mould,
E’en the very flames are cold.

But ash green or ash brown,
Is fit for a queen with golden crown

Poplar gives a bitter smoke,
Fills your eyes and makes you choke.

Apple wood will scent your room,
Pear wood smells like flowers in bloom.

Oaken logs, if dry and old,
Keep away the winter’s cold.

But ash wet or ash dry,
A king shall warm his slippers by._


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Here's one of mine in the bike shed. I get it going on wood, then switch to coal, which burns slowly and steadily. Doesn't take a lot to keep the whole workshop at 28°C all day long.
> View attachment 554425
> 
> 
> View attachment 554426


That little stove looks wonderful. Is it a special or do they manufacture them?


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Oct 2020)

Leylandii is surprisingly good in a stove (probably throws too many sparks for an open fire) and is also a way to get rid of it!

The Austrians (other alpine nations are available) just burn spruce, because it's what they have. Many houses have beautiful stacks of it up the walls and around the window frames. The forests are growing 7x faster than they are cutting them - spruce grows anywhere that isn't totally vertical.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> 100%, the temp in ours can be effected by many things and having some knowledge of what's going on inside is key to efficient burning.
> 
> We use a Stovax magnetic one on both ours


Ours is a Calfire but again magnetic, it just has a 'bimetal' coil so nothing to go wrong inside really.


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Leylandii is surprisingly good in a stove


That was a silly thing to say. Keep it to yourself that way you will get more.


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

I don't know if anyone on here knows what the best wood is for burning? 
Let's see if anyone does.
Come on let's here your views.


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I don't know if anyone on here knows what the best wood is for burning?
> Let's see if anyone does.
> Come on let's here your views.



Probably well-seasoned oak - but I keep that for the depths of the winter. 

At this time of year, I'm burning beech and silver birch, with a bit of chestnut and willow.


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> Probably well-seasoned oak - but I keep that for the depths of the winter.
> 
> At this time of year, I'm burning beech and silver birch, with a bit of chestnut and willow.


Wrong!


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Oct 2020)

Logs ordered last night, delivered this afternoon.





. . . by a Good Boy with a small crane




Stacked and ready for winter. Int' the internet marvelous!


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

Best wood for burning...

Ash is probably the best all-rounder, followed closely by fruitwood. Oak burns cooler, but long and slow, if it's a hot fire you want, then hazel.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Oct 2020)

I haven't got a log burner/open fire


----------



## Gunk (26 Oct 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I haven't got a log burner/open fire



you're on the wrong thread then chap!


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> This always puts a smile on my face:
> 
> _Beechwood fires are bright and clear
> If the logs are kept a year.
> ...





Notafettler said:


> I don't know if anyone on here knows what the best wood is for burning?
> Let's see if anyone does.
> Come on let's here your views.



As above really. Beech and Ash are probably the most reliable woods i've burnt in the UK, oak is great but hard to come by. I also depends on your fire and your needs, we burn different wood in the Rayburn if we're baking in it as we bake on the downside of the heat, oak is great for that. And i prefer fruit wood in the smoker so it's horses for courses really.


----------



## Gunk (26 Oct 2020)

We burn kiln dried Ash


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Oct 2020)

We use a mixture of hard woods and soft woods. That's the best combination. Oak, birch, blackthorn, ash etc


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

To be honest, I use whatever needs cutting back, taking care of.  Mostly oak and bullace. The joy of having this as your garden...


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2020)

Mine is not exactly tidy and was installed in a rush about 15 years ago when the back boiler burst. The kettle heats up nicely but does not boil. I do not use wood but smokeless fuel of some kind. We used to use anthracite but coal merchant says he cannot get it now. That thing on the left is a practice round and is not live.
At one time we had no coal merchant and every weekend you were deafened by the noise of chainsaws everywhere but we had an open fire then.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I don't know how anyone can use a woodburner efficiently without one.



If the room's a bit chilly I bung more wood on.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> This always puts a smile on my face:
> 
> _Beechwood fires are bright and clear
> If the logs are kept a year.
> ...



I just use whatever wood I find in skips or leftover from jobs in the house


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> I just use whatever wood I find in skips or leftover from jobs in the house


I understand that your wife's getting suspicious as you surreptitiously lop a few inches off her chair's legs each week.


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

@Profpointy At last someone with a bit of common sense. Obviously free wood burns best. It produces the nicest flame and even give you a warm glow with out even lighting it.


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Mine is not exactly tidy and was installed in a rush about 15 years ago when the back boiler burst. The kettle heats up nicely but does not boil. I do not use wood but smokeless fuel of some kind. We used to use anthracite but coal merchant says he cannot get it now. That thing on the left is a practice round and is not live.
> At one time we had no coal merchant and every weekend you were deafened by the noise of chainsaws everywhere but we had an open fire then.
> View attachment 554702


I always have at least 2 kettles on the woodburner. They boil easily but because its hard water here, they stopped whistling along time ago. When they start to boil one goes on a very low tripod (not the right name) the other goes on the metal plate they use on gas stoves to stop milk boiling over. I use the water for washing up and even in the washing machine. My electric bill is slightly lower in the winter.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Oct 2020)

You're better off burning a mixture of woods. There are a few I avoid like elder, alder, laburnum and poplar, but pretty much anything else goes, although the seasoning needed varies widely.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Oct 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I understand that your wife's getting suspicious as you surreptitiously lop a few inches off her chair's legs each week.



I did get in trouble for one cock-up. I'd brought home the broken leg/stand from a coffee table my dad had, intending to glue it back together. Unfortunately I forgot about and there was a slight mix up ....


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Oct 2020)

I had oak last year. Didn't like it much. Went back to ash this year.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I always have at least 2 kettles on the woodburner. They boil easily but because its hard water here, they stopped whistling along time ago. When they start to boil one goes on a very low tripod (not the right name) the other goes on the metal plate they use on gas stoves to stop milk boiling over. I use the water for washing up and even in the washing machine. My electric bill is slightly lower in the winter.


Trivet?


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Wrong!



Would you care to explain that one-word post?


----------



## Notafettler (26 Oct 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> Would you care to explain that one-word post?





Notafettler said:


> @Profpointy At last someone with a bit of common sense. Obviously free wood burns best. It produces the nicest flame and even give you a warm glow with out even lighting it.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> If the room's a bit chilly I bung more wood on.


Temp control on mine is more dependent on the airflow through the fire, it does have 2 different inlets though one below the grate and another above. The top 'Airwash' vent is the modified slider* that makes it a Defra approved 'Exempt Appliance' suitable for use in smoke controlled areas this does however mean it will only burn Wood and is no longer a 'multifuel' stove as to burn Coal/Coke you need to completely close the top vent and control airflow at the bottom.

* the modified slide has the slots cut in a slightly different position along the length so it only allows it to shut down to 25% open instead of fully closed, this reduces the smoke when it is up to temperature.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Temp control on mine is more dependent on the airflow through the fire, it does have 2 different inlets though one below the grate and another above. The top 'Airwash' vent is the modified slider* that makes it a Defra approved 'Exempt Appliance' suitable for use in smoke controlled areas this does however mean it will only burn Wood and is no longer a 'multifuel' stove as to burn Coal/Coke you need to completely close the top vent and control airflow at the bottom.
> 
> * the modified slide has the slots cut in a slightly different position along the length so it only allows it to shut down to 25% open instead of fully closed, this reduces the smoke when it is up to temperature.



Mine has an airflow control but less sophisticated. Mine's also "approved" for the smokeless zone we live in and is wood only. The shop guy actually talked me out of getting the multi-fuel upsell - and he was right, particularly as I've scavanged all the wood I've used from skips and the like. We only use the proper smokeless coal on our upstairs open fire shown upthread


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Oct 2020)

Wood stoves should be run with the secondary air wide open and the primary air only used for lighting up. If you get overburn with the secondary air wide open, you put too much wood in.

Heaping up stoves with fuel, closing the air inlets and letting them smoulder overnight is the worst thing you can do for pollution and your chimney.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Mine has an airflow control but less sophisticated. Mine's also "approved" for the smokeless zone we live in and is wood only. The shop guy actually talked me out of getting the multi-fuel upsell - and he was right, particularly as I've scavanged all the wood I've used from skips and the like. We only use the proper smokeless coal on our upstairs open fire shown upthread


Likewise I burn a lot of scavenged wood that would end up in landfill or be burnt on bonfires etc. but we do buy in logs sometimes from a local Hardware store.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

Wood pile dryng out , a fair bit of eucalyptus tree but got my hands on a fair chunk of oak!



That’s a pic from last Christmas when it was installed.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2020)

My stove is an Essse and has an airwash built in as well. Also 2 vents 1 on top and 1 bottom.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Likewise I burn a lot of scavenged wood that would end up in landfill or be burnt on bonfires etc. but we do buy in logs sometimes from a local Hardware store.


My neighbour and I cleared a huge sycamore branch that had fallen from a huge still standing dead tree. Shared it between us, he has the chainsaw I have the trailer  . Filled one of my wood stores with it. Might need to go buy another bag to keep in the other store. Current wood pile still needs more drying.
Our log burner is not the primary heat source for the house but it does help cut out a bit of cost for heating.


----------



## figbat (27 Oct 2020)

We burn whatever the mixed log delivery comprises, plus anything we have cut from the garden. A few years ago we took an old cherry tree down, then a couple of years ago our two huge sycamores got a severe pruning. Also a while back we had some tree surgeons in at work and a few large trees were felled and logged; there was almost a queue of cars piling wood into their boots, me among them.

Our fire is a Charnwood C4 with only one air control; it has three positions and we refer to it as the choke - full out for starting then gradually pushed in when warmed up. We do get quite a lot of ash and charcoal left over though, which I’d like to try and fix.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> My neighbour and I cleared a huge sycamore branch that had fallen from a huge still standing dead tree. Shared it between us, he has the chainsaw I have the trailer  . Filled one of my wood stores with it. Might need to go buy another bag to keep in the other store. Current wood pile still needs more drying.
> Our log burner is not the primary heat source for the house but it does help cut out a bit of cost for heating.


Yep, ours is not the primary heat either but when we had the boiler changed we couldn't replace it with another back boiler as the Chimney is in the centre of the house so nowhere for the 'condensate' to run off, we could have replaced it with a gas/electric fire in the front room but a woodburner gives a much nicer 'focal point' to the room. It also has reduced our reliance on 'fossil fuels' for heating.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> We burn whatever the mixed log delivery comprises, plus anything we have cut from the garden. A few years ago we took an old cherry tree down, then a couple of years ago our two huge sycamores got a severe pruning. Also a while back we had some tree surgeons in at work and a few large trees were felled and logged; there was almost a queue of cars piling wood into their boots, me among them.
> 
> Our fire is a Charnwood C4 with only one air control; it has three positions and we refer to it as the choke - full out for starting then gradually pushed in when warmed up. We do get quite a lot of ash and charcoal left over though, which I’d like to try and fix.


To reduce the charcoal left in the grate there's an easy trick, when you leave the fire to go out open the air vent up again when it is beginning to die out, nowt you can do about the ash left in the pan though but if you have been burning untreated wood it makes good garden fertiliser, just add it to the compost bin.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Oct 2020)

I find ash leaves very little ash (the English language, eh?). Only need to empty the small ashpan every 3 weeks or so. Oak and eucalyptus leave more.

I remember a family cottage with a coal fire...that seemed to produce about the same volume of cinders as the coal that went in!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Oct 2020)

I've been running our fire most nights for a month, from empty (newly-swept & vacuumed). I still don't have a full grate (c14"x14"x2"). Because very very dry wood indeed.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Burn these heat logs a lot lately,especially if no dry wood.I think there about 2,50/3 quid for 6.Nice and clean and burn well.


----------



## Gunk (27 Oct 2020)

Waitrose sell logs made out of used pressed coffee grounds, I haven't tried them yet but I'm intrigued, so will have to buy a bag.


----------



## Notafettler (27 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> that makes it a Defra approved 'Exempt Appliance' suitable for use in smoke controlled areas


The problem with this is they also set a maximum for water content ie seasoning. As if someone was going to come round and check. If they did you would just say I am not burning that wood I am saving till ....fill in the rest yourself!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Waitrose sell logs made out of used pressed coffee grounds, I haven't tried them yet but I'm intrigued, so will have to buy a bag.


Seen them at b and q but I think about 7/8 quid a bag.Ill stick with cheap and put the kettle on


----------



## Notafettler (27 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Waitrose sell logs made out of used pressed coffee grounds, I haven't tried them yet but I'm intrigued, so will have to buy a bag.


They are made
Combine with molasses and candle wax in your bread pan. ...
Heat the mixture for 30 minutes at 260F.
Not for me
The new way of making paper logs looks interesting. 50% saw dust and a bit flour.
The original ones were dire. Huge amount of Ash and bugger all heat.
I collect coffee grounds. My own are used sparingly in the compost bin. The ones I collect from the coffee shop i will save till next year and put them under the borlotti beans. Hopefully it will stop the slugs eating the tops of the plants. I don't put them out till there a foot high but thats what they go for. Basta***


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Oct 2020)

Arabica or robusta?


----------



## Notafettler (27 Oct 2020)

@bluenotebob 
I think you will have to agree with me, free wood burns best!!


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I find ash leaves very little ash (the English language, eh?). Only need to empty the small ashpan every 3 weeks or so. Oak and eucalyptus leave more.
> 
> I remember a family cottage with a coal fire...that seemed to produce about the same volume of cinders as the coal that went in!



Yes i remember our old Morso Squirrel that we ran in the UK on smokeless, as you say it needed emptying every day, vs wood which for us is hardly at all. The Rayburn has been on for a few weeks now and i'm pretty sure we haven't emptied the ask pan once.


----------



## Notafettler (27 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Arabica or robusta?


My own is Morrison's molten magma strength 6. One above espresso. 3 shots cappuccino with gold top milk. Thats full fat plus milk.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> View attachment 554621
> 
> 
> View attachment 554622
> ...



I think I must try harder on the wood front - ours turns up on the back of a wagon in dumpy bags.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Always.
> 
> View attachment 554652
> 
> ...



Have you seen/used the little Stihl mini-chainsaws that are battery powered?

A friend has one and it is a cute (?) and effective piece of kit.


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think I must try harder on the wood front - ours turns up on the back of a wagon in dumpy bags.



It's usually the more expensive way to buy poorly seasoned wood of mixed source, not always though if you have a good & reliable supplier. Wood cutting and burning here is a way of life and while many people go down the DIY route as we do there more people that buy it locally from our commune, you pay a bit more but it's the same trees from the same forest just with less effort.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think I must try harder on the wood front - ours turns up on the back of a wagon in dumpy bags.


Easy enough to make a wood store if you've space,even a few pallets can be fashioned in to a lean to/wood storage.Made one myself last year.Which is probally a little too good as it gets used to store other things


----------



## Notafettler (27 Oct 2020)

https://www.southyorkshirefirewood.com/wood-burning-characteristics.html

I don't with agree everything on the site above specially about Alder.
But have to laugh at there statement about some of the wood "produce a pleasant smell" ?
If you can smell the wood burning you need to clean your chimney!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> It's usually the more expensive way to buy poorly seasoned wood of mixed source, not always though if you have a good & reliable supplier. Wood cutting and burning here is a way of life and while many people go down the DIY route as we do there more people that buy it locally from our commune, you pay a bit more but it's the same trees from the same forest just with less effort.



Not only do you have better mountains than us (I live in the English Lake District) but a better wood set-up too. 

Seriously though, our wood is from a local supplier and is properly seasoned etc. 

As we live out in the sticks we have oil fired central heating and for (mainly romantic) effect we have an open fire that brings the lounge to life. Main fuel is smokeless coal topped up with logs for a more flamey effect.


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

2 seasons ago (from memory, so probably Jan 18) but this is our typical haul each year:






18-20m³and should be ready for bringing home next year


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Easy enough to make a wood store if you've space,even a few pallets can be fashioned in to a lean to/wood storage.Made one myself last year.Which is probally a little too good as it gets used to store other things
> View attachment 554787



I do have a wood store.

We have a 'built in' carport that goes under the house and there is a handy recess in there designed to store logs.

Trouble is i am a lazy sod and just leave the unloaded dumpy bags under the carport taking the wood directly out of them for use rather than stacking it. 

The log store itself currently has numerous items of junk mail tossed in it awaiting disposal - that reminds me I must resurrect my campaign with Royal Mail to stop the damn stuff arriving in the first place.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> 2 seasons ago (from memory, so probably Jan 18) but this is our typical haul each year:
> 
> View attachment 554788
> 
> ...


You don't burn all that in a year do you? Just how big is your house . . .


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Trouble is i am a lazy sod and just leave the unloaded dumpy bags under the carport taking the wood directly out of them for use rather than stacking it.



I know what you mean, stacking is my least favourite part of the process and hence i get the children to do it, all inspired by iTunes credit


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I know what you mean, stacking is my least favourite part of the process and hence i get the children to do it, all inspired by iTunes credit


I like stacking logs - it’s oddly satisfying.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I like stacking logs - it’s oddly satisfying.


I'll pm you my address


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> You don't burn all that in a year do you? Just how big is your house . . .



5m³ a year (depends the winter and amount of baking) that's 3+yrs worth so i have 3 of those around the forest shared with 2 fellas that i log with, each year we cut roughly the same amount then leave that for 3yrs before bringing up enough each year around this time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I know what you mean, stacking is my least favourite part of the process and hence i get the children to do it, all inspired by iTunes credit



Hmmm! I might run a similar credit system past Lovely Wife later today with hair/shoe/lippie/other girl stuff credits by her in return for emptying our dumpies.

I could well be emasculated by nightfall....


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmm! I might run a similar credit system past Lovely Wife later today with hair/shoe/lippie/other girl stuff credits by her in return for emptying our dumpies.
> 
> I could well be emasculated by nightfall....


I’d stack logs in return for shoes!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'll pm you my address



You smoothy - I've heard of, and tried a few myself, lines to get a girl over to mine in the past but 'will you come and stack my logs' takes some beating.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I’d stack logs in return for shoes!



 Don't sell yourself short!


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You smoothy - I've heard of, and tried a few myself, lines to get a girl over to mine in the past but 'will you come and stack my logs' takes some beating.


*insert joke about wood here!


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Don't sell yourself short!


With the price of the shoes i have in mind, it’s a higher hourly rate than teaching!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I’d stack logs in return for shoes!


As long as your a size 10 in trainers we've got a deal.


----------



## Notafettler (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have you seen/used the little Stihl mini-chainsaws that are battery powered?
> 
> A friend has one and it is a cute (?) and effective piece of kit.


Bought an unused oregon battery chainsaw with self sharpening chain (ebay). You have to replace the chain and stone at the same time doesn't workout cheap. It was an original model. Which isn't very efficient. Cost me £88 delivered with 2 batteries. Batteries are over £80. I can cut about 4 loads of wood depending at what length i cut them to. (Fetch on bicycle). Assume I am less likely to be heard! They arent massively lighter than petrol and if I used petrol I wouldn't take out petrol oil etc. I would only do one tank of petrol. I don't want to cut wood over 8" 12" max otherwise they take up to much room in the trailer or won't even fit in my pannier bags. I may change the chain to standard one on the battery one to save money. They are so cheap nowadays that people talk about throwing them away rather than sharpening them?
I bought a electric chain sharpener from aldi, yet to try it out.


----------



## Notafettler (27 Oct 2020)

Someone told me coal was banned? The egg shaped ones are still allowed though. Bought some the one and only year I ran out of wood. I will never forget that year it took me months to recover from the trauma. It was years ago but i still have black bin half full of it. Can't bring myself to use it . Saving it for....


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> The problem with this is they also set a maximum for water content ie seasoning. As if someone was going to come round and check. If they did you would just say I am not burning that wood I am saving till ....fill in the rest yourself!


I only buy seasoned logs or kiln dried 'offcuts'/old pallets so moisture content ain't a problem


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I only buy seasoned logs or kiln dried 'offcuts'/old pallets so moisture content ain't a problem



And who burns unseasoned wood ? it would be like adding water to your petrol/diesel for your car's fuel tank


----------



## Gunk (27 Oct 2020)

Our log store came from Amazon, only paid about £100 - 5 years later still going strong


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

What are you folks using to measure moisture content ? If at all


----------



## figbat (27 Oct 2020)




----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

Ours is hardly ever that clean


----------



## figbat (27 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Ours is hardly ever that clean


It does stay pretty clean in use, I use a glass cleaning pad for any residue that does show up, usually if a log is positioned too close to the glass.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Someone told me coal was banned? The egg shaped ones are still allowed though. Bought some the one and only year I ran out of wood. I will never forget that year it took me months to recover from the trauma. It was years ago but i still have black bin half full of it. Can't bring myself to use it . Saving it for....



We can still use it here if we want - we are not in a smokeless zone. Legislation changes soon as you will be aware (same for commercial log suppliers) and we have already switched to the little 'egg' thingies - they are not as hot as coal but burn a lot longer and obviously more cleanly.

We still use the term 'coal' here out of habit - a bit like 'pull the chain' instead of 'flush the loo'.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have you seen/used the little Stihl mini-chainsaws that are battery powered?
> 
> A friend has one and it is a cute (?) and effective piece of kit.



Yes, but far too small for the amount of work I do, alas.

My petrol-powered Stihl has a 14 inch bar and works brilliantly. I wouldn't mind a slightly larger saw actually, but I'm a rather petite lass, and it's that trade off between cutting power and being able to actually handle the thing...


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Oct 2020)

I live in suburbia - despite this, there are lots of wind-felled trees on public land after any decent storm but, as I live by a river, it's virtually always willow. Useless as firewood even when it eventually dries out. I have 70 nets of kiln-dried ash a year delivered. Nets are easier to move about. My parents get free logs from a friend with a huge wood - it's all windfall, usually years old.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes, but far too small for the amount of work I do, alas.
> 
> My petrol-powered Stihl has a 14 inch bar and works brilliantly. I wouldn't mind a slightly larger saw actually, but I'm a rather petite lass, and it's that trade off between cutting power and being able to actually handle the thing...



Crikey! I can't even get Lovely Wife to go and get the logs from under the house - spiders apparently. Mind you she seemingly has an aversion to most outside the house tasks. 

And most inside come to think of it. 

She is lovely though. 

In all honesty, I find chainsaws scary things. I don't really like watching them being used especially when people use them without those protective leggings/trousers or whatever they are.


----------



## straas (27 Oct 2020)

I prefer the look of logs burning, but you quickly get bored of getting up and adding another log.

Ovals are great, get them lit early - turn it down and go and make dinner. Nice and toasty by the time you come back in.


----------



## straas (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> In all honesty, I find chainsaws scary things. I don't really like watching them being used especially when people use them without those protective leggings/trousers or whatever they are.



I often work alongside tree surgeons, every single one either has a scar or a story - and that's with the gear.

It is surprising you can just pick one up from screwfix without any knowledge on how to safely use it.


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Don't burn too much at once, some manufacturers won't guarantee their stoves if you burn eucalyptus because the oils in it makes it burn incredibly hot. I use it sparingly in mine. Like most woods it needs splitting as green as possible, because when dry it is very very tough.



thanks for that, ive just got a full load from an old friend who cut one down.

its a pain to split, even with the log bomb


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Oct 2020)

Use a splitting maul and lay into it. It doesn't cleave easily because it's fairly fibrous and the grain is twisted, so even a hydraulic log splitter might have trouble. The sawn rounds need to be no more than about 8" thick, or you'll have a really, really hard time.


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Waitrose sell logs made out of used pressed coffee grounds, I haven't tried them yet but I'm intrigued, so will have to buy a bag.



ive been saving the capsules from Mrs UHS's coffee maker, does two things. firstly I mixed the grounds with standard candle wax and some syrup in the summer and made mozzi candles, worked a treat and smells quite nice too, gonna mix some with flour with the grounds and water to make a log for the wood burner to see how that turns out.

the second thing is that removing the grounds from the capsule means we can recycle them


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> What are you folks using to measure moisture content ? If at all



I use a calendar 

3 years in the forest, 1 year at home and then 48hrs inside the house but you guys live on a damp island so probably need a different method


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Oct 2020)

I have a moisture meter. It must be used on the fresh face of a sample log you have just split, so you get the correct level inside the wood.


----------



## Gunk (27 Oct 2020)

figbat said:


> It does stay pretty clean in use, I use a glass cleaning pad for any residue that does show up, usually if a log is positioned too close to the glass.



Dry newspaper will clean the glass


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey! I can't even get Lovely Wife to go and get the logs from under the house - spiders apparently. Mind you she seemingly has an aversion to most outside the house tasks.
> 
> And most inside come to think of it.
> 
> ...



Ah, I let the cats deal with the spiders. 

I'm all kitted up with the protective clobber - make sense when you've a wood to manage. Most important really, is to respect the saw. Folks out here still get a bit "alpha male" when they see a woman using power tools and doing a man's job, but if I don't do it, who else will? Besides, it's bloody good exercise - who needs gym membership. 

A couple of years ago, a new neighbour heard the saw going and took it upon himself to enter the wood. Seeing me felling a dead oak, he tried to be all gallant like, you know, "I'll do that for you if you give me half the logs", and I'm like yeah, right, I've been doing this for twenty years... I told him where to stick it I guess, by saying he could help himself to deadfall. Haven't seen him since...  Not surprised he tried to pull a fast one, as logs are expensive out here in the fens... 

I'm also a dab hand with one of these...


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

Boys, run away now, a girl wielding an axe is not to be messed with, trust me i know

Mrs Ridgeway has her own Fiskars composite axe, some days it has my name on it


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> you're on the wrong thread then chap!


It's a Forum joke


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I let the cats deal with the spiders.
> 
> I'm all kitted up with the protective clobber - make sense when you've a wood to manage. Most important really, is to respect the saw. Folks out here still get a bit "alpha male" when they see a woman using power tools and doing a man's job, but if I don't do it, who else will? Besides, it's bloody good exercise - who needs gym membership.
> 
> ...


We should be a team. You chop ‘em, I’ll stack ‚em. Now we just need to think of a catchy name . . .


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Boys, run away now, a girl wielding an axe is not to be messed with, trust me i know
> 
> Mrs Ridgeway has her own Fiskars composite axe, some days it has my name on it



Hmm, I can also do this in foil, epee and sabre flavours... 

I am most definitely not your typical girly girl.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> We should be a team. You chop ‘em, I’ll stack ‚em. Now we just need to think of a catchy name . . .



Oh yes!  I'm sure we can think of something suitably catchy.


----------



## dodgy (27 Oct 2020)

We had a woodburner (well actually a multi-fuel burner, we've only ever fed it wood) installed last year, one of the best things we've done and wished we'd done it years ago!
This is a 'Clock Blithfield' and it's superbly made and highly recommended. Apparently the guy behind 'Clock' is an ex installer who knew what the ideal fire to work on would look like, so he went ahead and founded 'Clock'.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

Toasty


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We can still use it here if we want - we are not in a smokeless zone. Legislation changes soon as you will be aware (same for commercial log suppliers) and we have already switched to the little 'egg' thingies - they are not as hot as coal but burn a lot longer and obviously more cleanly.
> 
> We still use the term 'coal' here out of habit - a bit like 'pull the chain' instead of 'flush the loo'.


Yep it’s a smokeless zone here as well  , oh well .....


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

How much wood you all get through for a winter? How much you pay for it? 
Average for me is 19M3 stacked (about 15.2M3 after subtracting the air spaces) between late October and late March, mostly two year seasoned Oak, Hornbeam and Chestnut, costs me €50 a stere delivered not stacked.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes!  I'm sure we can think of something suitably catchy.


Choppy and Stacky.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> How much wood you all get through for a winter? How much you pay for it?
> Average for me is 19M3 stacked (about 15.2M3 after subtracting the air spaces) between late October and late March, mostly two year seasoned Oak, Hornbeam and Chestnut, costs me €50 a stere delivered not stacked.


This is all fairly new to me , went through 3 builders bags and about 20 bags of birch from Home Bargains. That was from December to April/ May. It’s a feature for the room primarily


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> This is all fairly new to me , went through 3 builders bags and about 20 bags of birch from Home Bargains. That was from December to April/ May. It’s a feature for the room primarily


Nothing wrong with that, I can be watching a TV programme that turns out not as good as advertised and find myself zoning out and watching the fire instead.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Choppy and Stacky.



Chop-stacks. 

I'll get me coat.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

Slash and Burn


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

This is near five weeks of supply, five metre cube stacked volume, the pieces (buches) are 50cm long. That stack is 5M long and 2M tall so 5M3 stacked. The gates lead to a penal lifetimes worth of outdoor servitude known as a garden.





Edit for being a plank and typing 5M2 and not 5M3.


----------



## dodgy (27 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> This is near five weeks of supply, five metre cube stacked volume, the pieces (buches) are 50cm long. That stack is 5M long and 2M tall so 5M2 stacked. The gates lead to a penal lifetimes worth of outdoor servitude known as a garden.
> View attachment 554872



That's a familiar site in France (or at least the bits I know)! Quite often you see people stacking their wood supply against their house walls to act as an additional layer of insulation.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (27 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> How much wood you all get through for a winter? How much you pay for it?
> Average for me is 19M3 stacked (about 15.2M3 after subtracting the air spaces) between late October and late March, mostly two year seasoned Oak, Hornbeam and Chestnut, costs me €50 a stere delivered not stacked.



Had two cube delivered this morning. One oak and one ash, four year seasoned and dumped at the bottom of the drive. €170 including delivery but not wheelbarrowing to the woodshed and stacking. Ash more expensive than oak but I can't remember how much more. It will last the winter and spring.


----------



## Globalti (27 Oct 2020)

We can't get hardwood here in Scotland, it's pine or larch only and we hate larch. 

This is the stove in our poxy mouse-infested cottage. 98 percent of the heat goes straight up the flue, it's garbage.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> We can't get hardwood here in Scotland, it's pine or larch only and we hate larch.
> 
> This is the stove in our poxy mouse-infested cottage. 98 percent of the heat goes straight up the flue, it's garbage.
> 
> View attachment 554905



The cat seems to like it...


----------



## Houthakker (27 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> This is the stove in our poxy mouse-infested cottage. 98 percent of the heat goes straight up the flue, it's garbage


Looks like the cat might beg to differ on that point.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

dodgy said:


> That's a familiar site in France (or at least the bits I know)! Quite often you see people stacking their wood supply against their house walls to act as an additional layer of insulation.


Yes you do. I have a reserve pile behind the barn that just appears in the photo, that is against the wall with a corrugated zinc steel "roof". The barn is heated but that wall is always warmer.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> mouse-infested cottage


. I see a cat which by most peoples reckoning is the most ruthless and assiduous mouse hunter. I take it the beast is as useless as my cats. As my Dutch neighbour says, "perhaps you are feeding them too much".


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> We can't get hardwood here in Scotland, it's pine or larch only and we hate larch.
> 
> This is the stove in our poxy mouse-infested cottage. 98 percent of the heat goes straight up the flue, it's garbage.
> 
> View attachment 554905


Is that hearth a piece of Savernake slate?


----------



## oldwheels (27 Oct 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> Would you care to explain that one-word post?


A very low tripod could be a trivet for putting a kettle on to keep it hot without boiling?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> We can't get hardwood here in Scotland, it's pine or larch only and we hate larch.
> 
> This is the stove in our poxy mouse-infested cottage. 98 percent of the heat goes straight up the flue, it's garbage.
> 
> View attachment 554905


That's not really a Stove though is it, more of an open fire with windows, I'd try opening it


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> We can't get hardwood here in Scotland, it's pine or larch only and we hate larch.
> 
> This is the stove in our poxy mouse-infested cottage. 98 percent of the heat goes straight up the flue, it's garbage.
> 
> View attachment 554905


I live in Gods country and I can certainly get hardwood round these parts ? In fact a choice of soft or hard wood. My last order during lockdown was super, mixture of beech and oak. It burnt well ! I just cannot remember where we ordered from now


----------



## newts (27 Oct 2020)

I lit the stove tonight for the first time this autumn, annual maintainence required new batteries for the remote.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Had two cube delivered this morning. One oak and one ash, four year seasoned and dumped at the bottom of the drive. €170 including delivery but not wheelbarrowing to the woodshed and stacking. Ash more expensive than oak but I can't remember how much more. It will last the winter and spring.


I haven't been to my place in England for years but it was expensive last time for a winter worth of wood, the only reason its cheap here is that I live between two big forests. Its pretty expensive just down the road in Poitier or up the road in Tours, about €80 a cube.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (27 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I haven't been to my place in England for years but it was expensive last time for a winter worth of wood, the only reason its cheap here is that I live between two big forests. Its pretty expensive just down the road in Poitier or up the road in Tours, about €80 a cube.



My place in "England" is actually in Holland. The wood comes from somewhere in Germany.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I haven't been to my place in England for years but it was expensive last time for a winter worth of wood, the only reason its cheap here is that I live between two big forests. Its pretty expensive just down the road in Poitier or up the road in Tours, about €80 a cube.


Builders bag of hardwood is about £80 here


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2020)

£89 for the bag pictured up thread. I won’t get through it all.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Builders bag of hardwood is about £80 here


Do you know what volume that is stacked?


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> . I see a cat which by most peoples reckoning is the most ruthless and assiduous mouse hunter. I take it the beast is as useless as my cats. As my Dutch neighbour says, "perhaps you are feeding them too much".



Doesn't matter how much I feed Madam Lexi, if there's a mouse to be caught, then she's your girl. 







Am willing to hire out her services. Her hourly rate is paid in prawns, overtime in milk and she really likes cheese dreamies...


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Doesn't matter how much I feed Madam Lexi, if there's a mouse to be caught, then she's your girl.
> 
> View attachment 554921
> 
> ...


Strangely my 'Blue' is also head mouser, the others couldn't give a fig.


----------



## Profpointy (27 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Dry newspaper will clean the glass



That's what our stove guy recommended as well. Not tried it yet. Maybe in another few years I'll give it go


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> That's what our stove guy recommended as well. Not tried it yet. Maybe in another few years I'll give it go


Who has actual newspaper these days?
Rubbing it with the Internet anyone?


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Strangely my 'Blue' is also head mouser, the others couldn't give a fig.



Must be down to the coat colour - she's my second blue (Pearl was solid blue), and both she and Pearl are crack hunters. Lexi's grandson, Rio - also blue & white - who she sometimes competes against at shows, is another prolific hunter.

Poppy (tortie) will hunt too, but only when she really can be bothered.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

I take photos and video of the flues when I sweep, its the only way I can check the job. There is an inspection hatch that is too small to fit even a Victorian child labourers head so a camera is invaluable. There was no chimney at the end of the house this flue lives on, my lounge used to be a beast parlour, the flue is a nice German ADT on the outside wall and definitely not to UK building regs as it has an 85cm long tee, does it draw properly? Yes it does.
Creosote is your enemy and if you burn Pine or other conifers you will know your enemy well.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Dry newspaper will clean the glass


Ostentatious waster that I am, three sheets of Lidl roll damped and then dipped in wood ash. Finished with glass cleaner and another sheet. Wood ash makes a very good none aggressive abrasive that cuts the tar and not the glass.


----------



## Globalti (27 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I take photos and video of the flues when I sweep, its the only way I can check the job. There is an inspection hatch that is too small to fit even a Victorian child labourers head so a camera is invaluable. There was no chimney at the end of the house this flue lives on, my lounge used to be a beast parlour, the flue is a nice German ADT on the outside wall and definitely not to UK building regs as it has an 85cm long tee, does it draw properly? Yes it does.
> Creosote is your enemy and if you burn Pine or other conifers you will know your enemy well.
> View attachment 554920



What a lovely clean pipe you have. 

Back in Lancashire we used to burn kiln-dried birch, which is excellent, it burns clean and bright. But it was trucked in from Slovenia, which is hardly eco-friendly. Here in Scotland we are surrounded by pine and larch so as we've had a bad experience with tar from larch we will have to stick with pine, which comes kiln-dried if you want.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Oct 2020)

Eucalyptus has oil in it obviously and I’ve got a stack of it! Was thinking of keeping it for the chimnea rather than burn inside ?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Eucalyptus has oil in it obviously and I’ve got a stack of it! Was thinking of keeping it for the chimnea rather than burn inside ?


It's fine to burn inside, but go easy on the amount. It burns very hot and can leave sap on your chimney flue, which in turn greatly increases the chances of a chimney fire. Mixed in with other woods you'll be OK.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Eucalyptus has oil in it obviously and I’ve got a stack of it! Was thinking of keeping it for the chimnea rather than burn inside ?


Outside, it has a nice scent too, a luxury to enjoy outside. You can burn creosote rich or oil rich wood in the home hearth but you must clean thoroughly at season end or the next winter it will gain an extra durable coating that is hard to clear. Traditional open chimneys are difficult because of the nooks and crannies, convoluted liners need to be well secured for brushing. Stainless twin wall are the easiest, there are no traps or hiding places for the resin.
I was at a friend's house years ago and both very drunk we mused over what the train like sound was. A little investigation showed it was his chimney on fire.


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Outside, it has a nice scent too, a luxury to enjoy outside. You can burn creosote rich or oil rich wood in the home hearth but you must clean thoroughly at season end or the next winter it will gain an extra durable coating that is hard to clear. Traditional open chimneys are difficult because of the nooks and crannies, convoluted liners need to be well secured for brushing. Stainless twin wall are the easiest, there are no traps or hiding places for the resin.
> I was at a friend's house years ago and both very drunk we mused over what the train like sound was. A little investigation showed it was his chimney on fire.



Very true, our twin wall flue is swept very easily by our Sweep, the other traditional flue is however a bit more of a job... but we're obliged to get both swept every year assuming we use them, if we have a fire in them and don't have proof it was swept that year then the insurance is void


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Very true, our twin wall flue is swept very easily by our Sweep, the other traditional flue is however a bit more of a job... but we're obliged to get both swept every year assuming we use them, if we have a fire in them and don't have proof it was swept that year then the insurance is void


Yes, same here. The local sweep drinks in the local watering hole and writes me a cert for €10. He trusts me and I show him a pic of the job just to be enthusiastic. He only charges about 30 but I prefer to do it myself, no sleight on him but its my place and I put my love into the job.


----------



## Globalti (27 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> It's fine to burn inside, but go easy on the amount. It burns very hot and can leave sap on your chimney flue, which in turn greatly increases the chances of a chimney fire. Mixed in with other woods you'll be OK.



I would make sure it's well seasoned though or condensation could pick up some nasty tars. We had that with poorly seasoned larch, watery tar dripped down our flue onto the stove, which was very distressing.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> Our log store came from Amazon, only paid about £100 - 5 years later still going strong
> 
> View attachment 554808


And when its old and knackered you can chop it up and burn that too!


----------



## Gunk (27 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> And when its old and knackered you can chop it up and burn that too!



That’s what the wife says about me!


----------



## rualexander (27 Oct 2020)

Globalti said:


> We can't get hardwood here in Scotland, it's pine or larch only and we hate larch.



https://www.stewart-timber.co.uk/product/premium-bulk-bag-of-kiln-dried-hardwood/

https://woodlogsscotland.co.uk/product/kiln-dried-hardwood-bulk-bag/


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Oct 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> It's fine to burn inside, but go easy on the amount. It burns very hot and can leave sap on your chimney flue, which in turn greatly increases the chances of a chimney fire. Mixed in with other woods you'll be OK.


Had planned to mix it in , as I was concerned about the oil. The flue is/was booked in for a sweep in Dec by the guys who installed it, just hope he remembers gets in touch as I dont have the contact details


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Oct 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Do you know what volume that is stacked?


About a 0.9m3 I recall approx.


----------



## Notafettler (28 Oct 2020)

A load delivered from a tipper truck has when stacked neatly about half the square metres as the truck itself. No idea about ton bags.


----------



## Gunk (28 Oct 2020)

Going to try a bag of these tonight


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Oct 2020)

My flue only ever has dry soot in it, according to the sweep. Twinwall flues don't soot up anything like chimneys do, since they stay warmer and the gas velocity is higher. I could do it myself but the sweep's not that expensive and he puts a bit of stove polish on sometimes.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Oct 2020)

That`s good to know ! Ours was fitted straight up and out through the loft, no bends.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Oct 2020)

Here’s my little beauty, for £650 a few years ago I’d say it’s one of the best investments for the house we’ve made


----------



## lejogger (28 Oct 2020)

Here be ours. Any tips on getting maximum heat? Really struggle to get it to 300 degrees (according to the flue thermometer) which means it is always worryingly in the ‘creosote zone’.

we get our wood from the local farm shop but perhaps it isn’t as seasoned as they say it is?


----------



## rualexander (28 Oct 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> Here’s my little beauty, for £650 a few years ago I’d say it’s one of the best investments for the house we’ve made
> 
> View attachment 555075



Storing logs that close to your burner looks like a house fire waiting to happen, they could easily get hot enough to ignite.


----------



## steve292 (28 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I don't know if anyone on here knows what the best wood is for burning?
> Let's see if anyone does.
> Come on let's here your views.


For me, ash followed by beech, oak, sycamore. Willow is suprisingly good as well. I season everything for a year at least.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Oct 2020)

lejogger said:


> View attachment 555108
> 
> 
> Here be ours. Any tips on getting maximum heat? Really struggle to get it to 300 degrees (according to the flue thermometer) which means it is always worryingly in the ‘creosote zone’.
> ...


Use full secondary air after lighting up, split the wood down if a log doesn't easily burn to ash, get the stove well heated up with smaller pieces before you put large logs in it. Moisture meters are cheap: split a big log and immediately stick the probes into the middle of the new surface. 15-20% is ideal. Anything over 20% should be dried further. 

The regs for flues should ensure that it draws well provided it's swept and not blocked by jackdaws' nests. Chimneys, if unlined, can be a bit fussy.

Where is your thermometer? They are a bit inexact as a vitreous enamel stovepipe can vary in heat transfer properties, and there is often a recommended mounting distance from the stove top (e.g. one foot). If the flames are bright, there is no chimney smoke under steady conditions and you're not getting abnormal sooting of the chimney, it's all good.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Oct 2020)

A wee question anyone used a multi meter to measure resistance of the wood at all, just need a handy chart to compare resistance readings


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Oct 2020)

rualexander said:


> Storing logs that close to your burner looks like a house fire waiting to happen, they could easily get hot enough to ignite.



thanks for the heads up, that’s the next lot to go in and once the burner is lit , is laid across the front so wouldn’t have the chance to get too hot


----------



## lejogger (29 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Use full secondary air after lighting up, split the wood down if a log doesn't easily burn to ash, get the stove well heated up with smaller pieces before you put large logs in it. Moisture meters are cheap: split a big log and immediately stick the probes into the middle of the new surface. 15-20% is ideal. Anything over 20% should be dried further.
> 
> The regs for flues should ensure that it draws well provided it's swept and not blocked by jackdaws' nests. Chimneys, if unlined, can be a bit fussy.
> 
> Where is your thermometer? They are a bit inexact as a vitreous enamel stovepipe can vary in heat transfer properties, and there is often a recommended mounting distance from the stove top (e.g. one foot). If the flames are bright, there is no chimney smoke under steady conditions and you're not getting abnormal sooting of the chimney, it's all good.


Thanks for taking the time to get back to me.

Our particular stove only has one adjustable intake (presume this is the secondary air?) - at the bottom under the door. I usually leave it open to begin with and gradually close it off once the fire is burning well... however I rarely get to the point where I can close it fully and leave it, as the fire just seems to die right down. 
I suspect that when the fire is well lit with intake open (fully or partially) however, we're losing lots of the heat up the chimney. 

The thermometer is magnetised and I usually pop it on the first flat part of the flue I can find above the stove top (less than a foot). You might be able to make it out on the photo. 

We had it swept in January (our first full winter in the house) after hearing sooty deposits falling at random moments. We foolishly took the word of the previous owners that they'd recently had it done, so were aghast when he stated suspicions that it had never been swept, that there had been a chimney fire, and proceeded to pull very large carbon deposits out of the chimney.

I'm obviously now paranoid about making sure it's burning at correct temperatures, as I don't want to set my house/family on fire. 

The wood we usually get is normally quite large, so I suspect part of the problem may be that it needs splitting further. Moving from light kindling to big chunks may be asking a bit much of it, although it does seem to light well.


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

steve292 said:


> For me, ash followed by beech, oak, sycamore. Willow is suprisingly good as well. I season everything for a year at least.


WRONG, again wrong. How many times do I have to say it, free wood burns best. You don't even have to burn it to make yourself feel warm all over!


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

rualexander said:


> Storing logs that close to your burner looks like a house fire waiting to happen, they could easily get hot enough to ignite.


I don't find that to be true......other than Alder, which even started to smolder when it was 18" and 45degrees from the front of the fire. I won't say what happened when it was touching!!


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

Note wood burners are far from efficient. If they say it is 85% efficient that just means it converts 85% of available energy in to heat, most of which still goes up the chimney. Also the fire draws air from the room it is in....hot air. There are wood burners that can have a pipe that draws the air from outside. A nice way of improving efficiency.


----------



## Hicky (29 Oct 2020)

@lejogger , in our old house we had a multifuel which made our home. I really do miss it.
Some people and I'd agree say you need to learn your fire and how it runs, it took me quite a while to get to grips with ours. The quality of stuff you burn(how dry the wood is especially) is what matters. I've found huge differences in the wood delivered or available from suppliers where I am. All I'd say is it is worth finding a good supplier who's quality is a, consistent and b, often not much more expensive than the local "logs for sale" farm.
What type of fire is it? I'm surprised there's only control, normally one air intake and one flue control. 
I'm sure you've done this but it might be worth looking at if you're unsure of the previous owners sincerity...... 
https://www.stoveworlduk.co.uk/does-my-stove-need-an-air-vent-or-air-brick


----------



## Profpointy (29 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> A wee question anyone used a multi meter to measure resistance of the wood at all, just need a handy chart to compare resistance readings



You can buy a moisture gauge for not very much money. Mine's a Sthil, the chainsaw makers, so presumably pukka. It has another setting for damp walls too. That said, I tend not to need it for the old pallets etc I burn


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> , I tend not to need it for the old pallets etc I burn


Definitely not!


----------



## newts (29 Oct 2020)

My father swept a chimney in the early 80's on a newish property with 9" clay liner pipes. 
House owner had complained that the room was a bit 'smitchy' (westcountry for you couldn't see across the room). 
He couldn't get the brush all the way up the flue, they'd been burning green logs since they moved in.
As the young apprentice I was dispatched forewith into the loft with hammer & bolster. 
The offset bend in the flue had constricted down to about 2" diameter with hard black pitch.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2020)

lejogger said:


> Thanks for taking the time to get back to me.
> 
> Our particular stove only has one adjustable intake (presume this is the secondary air?) - at the bottom under the door. I usually leave it open to begin with and gradually close it off once the fire is burning well... however I rarely get to the point where I can close it fully and leave it, as the fire just seems to die right down.
> I suspect that when the fire is well lit with intake open (fully or partially) however, we're losing lots of the heat up the chimney.
> ...


You still need to allow enough air in for the wood to burn, closing the vent too much will cause those deposits to form in the flue.


----------



## Hicky (29 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> I don't find that to be true......other than Alder, which even started to smolder when it was 18" and 45degrees from the front of the fire. I won't say what happened when it was touching!!


That is one of them things that I would rather never put in the column of "yeah I don't think it will happen" for the sake of being slightly safer and to allow the fire to radiate heat better to the room. Each to their own though.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Note wood burners are far from efficient. If they say it is 85% efficient that just means it converts 85% of available energy in to heat, most of which still goes up the chimney.


Go on then, the other 15% turns into cosmic rays? 

The 85% does mean 85% of the heat enters the room (the measurement is done by subtracting the energy in the flue gases, calculated from their temperature and volume), but it is under specified conditions and will be affected by the length of exposed stovepipe, whether it's in a chimney recess, etc as well as the burning conditions. A stove with outside air intake (which is very much worth it), on a free-standing hearth and with the maximum permitted uninsulated stovepipe inside the room will be the most efficient.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Oct 2020)

lejogger said:


> Thanks for taking the time to get back to me.
> 
> Our particular stove only has one adjustable intake (presume this is the secondary air?) - at the bottom under the door. I usually leave it open to begin with and gradually close it off once the fire is burning well... however I rarely get to the point where I can close it fully and leave it, as the fire just seems to die right down.
> I suspect that when the fire is well lit with intake open (fully or partially) however, we're losing lots of the heat up the chimney.
> ...


An air inlet under the grate is primary air and not for wood burning, only for coal or for lighting up. There must be a fixed secondary air inlet, or you have a coal-only stove.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Oct 2020)

Also the secondary air inlet on top, may also have a stop fitted so you cannot completely close off the air intake.


----------



## Chromatic (29 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Go on then, the other 15% turns into cosmic rays?
> 
> The 85% does mean 85% of the heat enters the room (the measurement is done by subtracting the energy in the flue gases, calculated from their temperature and volume), but it is under specified conditions and will be affected by the length of exposed stovepipe, whether it's in a chimney recess, etc as well as the burning conditions. A stove with outside air intake (which is very much worth it), on a free-standing hearth and with the maximum permitted uninsulated stovepipe inside the room will be the most efficient.



I was going to post that what Notafettler said was wrong but you beat me to it.


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Go on then, the other 15% turns into cosmic rays?


Nothing is 100% efficient. Including gas. Sarcy bleeder!!!


----------



## lejogger (29 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> An air inlet under the grate is primary air and not for wood burning, only for coal or for lighting up. There must be a fixed secondary air inlet, or you have a coal-only stove.









Ah ok. We have an air inlet under the grate (for coal) which can be opened up by pulling the right hand knob.
The lever to the left is the only other control, but I'm not actually sure where inlet this controls is located.


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

Chromatic said:


> I was going to post that what Notafettler said was wrong but you beat me to it.


I am not wrong i have never been wrong...ever. how often do you actually get a perfect burn? They (the manufacturers) use volkswagen to do there testing. I certainly don't get a perfect burn over night. Well I assume that as I put one big log on making sure it has bark all the way round. Then close it down and it always stays in. Nobody gets a perfect burn unless its measured by volkswagen!!


----------



## figbat (29 Oct 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> An air inlet under the grate is primary air and not for wood burning, only for coal or for lighting up. There must be a fixed secondary air inlet, or you have a coal-only stove.


Our Charnwood C4 only has one control - a single knob under the door that sits in one of three notched positions (although you could position it between notches if you wanted). Full-out is intended for lighting or reanimating a fire. Mid-point is the normal running position and full-in is for a longer, lower burn. We rarely use the full-in, unless the fire is burning especially hot. We are paranoid about the flue temperature but always manage to run it in the indicated 'safe' zone - our sweep confirmed he was happy with the state of the flue and to carry on as we were.


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

Anyway I am off for 2 hour cycle ride to exercise the dog i will go on my electric bike with trailer. I will come back soaked but happy as the trailer will have at least half a days wood in it. Which I will add to the 2 years plus I already have and it will cost me nothing. Thats what you call efficient. Ner de ner ner!!


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Anyway I am off for 2 hour cycle ride to exercise the dog i will go on my electric bike with trailer. I will come back soaked but happy as the trailer will have at least half a days wood in it. Which I will add to the 2 years plus I already have and it will cost me nothing. Thats what you call efficient. Ner de ner ner!!



I can better that...

All I need to do is step outside my front door and into the wood that I planted. 

Which I'm not going to do in the piddling rain, but I do have plenty of firewood stashed where it's dry - along a wire fence under a conifer hedge, and the prevailing wind blows through it. Perfect place for seasoning logs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Oct 2020)

I’ll need to come up with something better for drying .


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Oct 2020)

A conservatory kiln-dries it in a matter of months. I cut some eucalyptus in mid-January and it was good to burn by the end of March. In summer it dries even quicker.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Oct 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We can still use it here if we want - we are not in a smokeless zone. ...


Used proper coal throughout the 90s and was in a smokeless zone  ...neither the police nor council called round to tell me to stop


Julia9054 said:


> Who has actual newspaper these days?
> Rubbing it with the Internet anyone?





randynewmanscat said:


> Ostentatious waster that I am, three sheets of Lidl roll damped and then dipped in wood ash. Finished with glass cleaner and another sheet. Wood ash makes a very good none aggressive abrasive that cuts the tar and not the glass.


Newspaper ain't what it used to be... these days, the 'ink' isn't soot and therefore it doesn't have the magical cleaning qualities it used to have.


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

A little overloaded as I couldn't get up a grassy hill had turn back go by road. A couple of 10 inch long logs in each pannier as well.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Notafettler said:


> View attachment 555218
> 
> 
> A little overloaded as I couldn't get up a grassy hill had turn back go by road. A couple of 10 inch long logs in each pannier as well.



Ash, by the looks of it...


----------



## Notafettler (29 Oct 2020)

Ta I will burnt it....2022ish


----------



## steve292 (29 Oct 2020)

This is mine. Please excuse the log bucket, the hound has destroyed the basket for shoots and giggles.


----------



## OldShep (30 Oct 2020)

Is that log basket further way than it looks? Anything within 18 “ of my stove melts


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

Wasn't even cold last night,but the boss said she wanted it lit....I can sometimes almost smell the cat burning 😁


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Oct 2020)

steve292 said:


> View attachment 555268
> 
> This is mine. Please excuse the log bucket, the hound has destroyed the basket for shoots and giggles.


Lovely collie ! Blue Merle ?


----------



## Ridgeway (30 Oct 2020)

This is pretty much all our "world's most inefficient fire" is used for:

Real raclette/cheese melting, really the best way to prepare a raclette with a half round






And then afterwards:











My neighbour has pretty much the same fire set up in his house. We used to work at the same company and he recycled an old industrial flue from a factory that he used for his open fire, the flue was 600mm OD when the fire was roaring away the temp in the kitchen dropped by 2º as it was drawing so much air from the outside, he's since ran a 300mm liner inside the large flue.....


----------



## Notafettler (30 Oct 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> This thread makes me slightly jealous as I was keen on a wood burner


Are you sure its only slightly jealous?


----------



## Notafettler (30 Oct 2020)

Just bought a moisture meter. I hope i am not wasting my time, as the wood is generally mixed. AND I have to split it for it to work. I am sure people who split logs do it to make themselves feel manly, it just makes me feel tired.
Now I suppose I should buy a temperature gauge for the flue? I have managed without one for 12 years so I think that might be going to far. In terms of beer how much do they cost??


----------



## Notafettler (30 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ash, by the looks of it...


I will test it with my spanking brand new moisture meter. Tree has not been down that long about a year. I think I remember pushing it over about a year ago. It was of course dead but still standing at the time.


----------



## Notafettler (30 Oct 2020)

steve292 said:


> View attachment 555268
> 
> This is mine. Please excuse the log bucket, the hound has destroyed the basket for shoots and giggles.


I use two of them to bring the wood in. They are of course multi purpose. Then I stack the wood in an old trailer box. The metal "thingies" in front of the fire are originally for newspapers.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Mmmmm yes... Sometimes I can smell the cats burning too... This is Poppy (tortie), although Lexi (blue & white) much prefers to snooze in the log bucket or on top of the stash of newspapers used to light the fire...


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Oct 2020)

Cats burning?

Dumpy was a stray for three years until this summer, so he appreciates a bit of comfort.


----------



## steve292 (31 Oct 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Lovely collie ! Blue Merle ?


Lots of blue merle in him but really he's a tricolour, Lots of red around the face and legs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Oct 2020)

My Mums red and white collie. He’s an old boy 13yr . Blue Merle are braw .


----------



## davidphilips (31 Oct 2020)

Quiet night in by the fire, Just a pity the price of wood is very high compared to heating oil at present or i would use the stove more often. Tend to just gather up old wood and burn it when i have enough to keep fire going for a few days.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Quiet night in by the fire, Just a pity the price of wood is very high compared to heating oil at present or i would use the stove more often. Tend to just gather up old wood and burn it when i have enough to keep fire going for a few days.



What a beautiful tortie-tabby  Please give her a chin tickle from me. (I do suffer rather badly from tortie-itis)


----------



## Proto (31 Oct 2020)

Here’s ours, a Dick Guerts Ivar 5.


----------



## Proto (31 Oct 2020)

I’m in a fortunate position regarding firewood. In the last few weeks I've had eight ash trees, all suffering from dieback, and a willow taken down. I've had to build another log store (my third!), but I realise it’s nowhere big enough. I’ll split some now, the rest store on pallets under a tarpaulin until needed. I’ve got quite a few years worth, I reckon.
This is just one of the trees and the part completed store.


----------



## Gunk (31 Oct 2020)

Some lovely cozy homes on this thread CC members have nice taste.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Quiet night in by the fire, Just a pity the price of wood is very high compared to heating oil at present or i would use the stove more often. Tend to just gather up old wood and burn it when i have enough to keep fire going for a few days.


Aye a pretty gel



Reynard said:


> What a beautiful tortie-tabby  Please give her a chin tickle from me. (I do suffer rather badly from tortie-itis)


Yep a petty one


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> Some lovely cozy homes on this thread CC members have nice taste.


Well we are Cyclists


----------



## davidphilips (1 Nov 2020)

Any one know if open fires or stoves may be banned? Just read on internet some rummer about sale of coal etc stopping from next year? Reason for asking am considering fitting another stove in small room?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Any one know if open fires or stoves may be banned? Just read on internet some rummer about sale of coal etc stopping from next year? Reason for asking am considering fitting another stove in small room?


Yep I've heard the same thing, I doubt BoJo could get that past his voters though unless we all go to Cumbria to test our woodburners like 'sCummings' would


----------



## davidphilips (1 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep I've heard the same thing, I doubt BoJo could get that past his voters though unless we all go to Cumbria to test our woodburners like 'sCummings' would



Think you are right. Tbh even if coal sales etc where banned am sure there would be some way to get wood, ttfn


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Any one know if open fires or stoves may be banned? Just read on internet some rummer about sale of coal etc stopping from next year? Reason for asking am considering fitting another stove in small room?



IIRC that only applies to house coal.

I remember reading up about it when it was first mentioned, was it last year, as I'm on solid fuel here, and I don't think it affects smokeless or anthracite.

Banning all coals would be a major issue for rural households like mine, as they'd never pipe mains gas right out into the sticks. Some of my neighbours have oil heating, but I've no safe space to put a tank.


----------



## davidphilips (1 Nov 2020)

Sounds great Reynard for me any way i dont use coal, so will go ahead with fitting another stove in the summer, only my view but the great thing about a real fire is it takes any dampness out of a house better than radiators and home seems to stay warm for longer even after fires out? Plus any old books can be recycled though them.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Sounds great Reynard for me any way i dont use coal, so will go ahead with fitting another stove in the summer, only my view but the great thing about a real fire is it takes any dampness out of a house better than radiators and home seems to stay warm for longer even after fires out? Plus any old books can be recycled though them.



Don't take my word for it though - always better to check. I burn mostly wood though, and I do make sure it's well-seasoned.

Deffo with you on a fire keeping a house warm compared to a radiator. Think it's because of the heat absorbed by the brickwork and then radiating it out once the fire has died down. Same principle as a storage heater, come to think of it...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Nov 2020)

davidphilips said:


> Any one know if open fires or stoves may be banned? Just read on internet some rummer about sale of coal etc stopping from next year? Reason for asking am considering fitting another stove in small room?


I think house coal will be banned, but you'll still get smokeless etc. 
The sale of unseasoned wood is also to be banned at some time, which is a good thing I think. Although how it'll be policed is anybody's guess.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Nov 2020)

Proto said:


> I’m in a fortunate position regarding firewood. In the last few weeks I've had eight ash trees, all suffering from dieback, and a willow taken down. I've had to build another log store (my third!), but I realise it’s nowhere big enough. I’ll split some now, the rest store on pallets under a tarpaulin until needed. I’ve got quite a few years worth, I reckon.
> This is just one of the trees and the part completed store.
> View attachment 555694
> 
> View attachment 555695


You can certainly see the die back in those rounds. 
Great log store by the way. And split by hand by the looks of it. Impressed.


----------



## Proto (1 Nov 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> You can certainly see the die back in those rounds.
> Great log store by the way. And split by hand by the looks of it. Impressed.



Thanks, yes, all split by hand , and a lot more to do. We sought advice and because of location and access it was decided to take them down. Close to the house and potential for serious damage if they fell. Dieback not too bad yet, but tree surgeons won’t climb them if it’s serious as the tree can collapse with them 30 feet up.

Here‘s the log store finished, two rows of logs stored, room for two more rows.


----------



## Notafettler (2 Nov 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Heaping up stoves with fuel, closing the air inlets and letting them smoulder overnight is the worst thing you can do for pollution and your chimney.


Yeah but still hot in the morning and doesn't need to be relit. Kettles are still hot AND I dont need to turn on the central heating, which makes me cry. All I do is add some sticks to the half log (normally). Take the dog for a walk roaring fire when I get back. Chimney sweep says my Chimney is always okay not any worse than anyone else's. Only cleans it once a year. And i hate my neighbours anyway!


----------



## Notafettler (2 Nov 2020)

Used my moisture meter only tested a few both 20% moisture. Only just cut up but downed dead tree. Not ash tree.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Nov 2020)

Bought myself a meter as well ! The eucalyptus logs are sitting about 20% now. The oak that I’ve just cut up is sitting similar. Will leave those bits for over winter to dry out further. The dead very dried out sycamore my neighbour and I helped ourselves too is about 15-17% .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Nov 2020)

For those of you who have just bought a moisture meter, once you'd tested the wood you have, did you look around for other bits of wood to test (door frames etc), and then how long was it before you stuck it in yourself? (About 10 minutes in my case and it read 38% if you're interested)


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

Ah... Scientific curiosity. 

You're a bit dehydrated then, methinks. It should read around 75%


----------



## Notafettler (2 Nov 2020)

I did the walls in a bedroom which has loads of mold low down on one wall only. Moisture was 14.1 for all the walls in the bedroom, which is low. So the mold is being caused by my extra large freezer. No damp.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah... Scientific curiosity.
> 
> You're a bit dehydrated then, methinks. It should read around 75%


Yebbut, that'd mean I'd have to double my present weight, and I'm slow enough up hills as it is. Mind you, I'd be faster down them, hmmm.


----------



## davidphilips (2 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah... Scientific curiosity.
> 
> You're a bit dehydrated then, methinks. It should read around 75%


Me thinks some drink drink needed? 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL69U60mwrk


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

A few  and a few  should do it...


----------



## Ridgeway (2 Nov 2020)

Proto said:


> I’m in a fortunate position regarding firewood. In the last few weeks I've had eight ash trees, all suffering from dieback, and a willow taken down. I've had to build another log store (my third!), but I realise it’s nowhere big enough. I’ll split some now, the rest store on pallets under a tarpaulin until needed. I’ve got quite a few years worth, I reckon.
> This is just one of the trees and the part completed store.
> View attachment 555694
> 
> View attachment 555695



Some nice lumps of fuel there !

Here we always split everything down before storage but there's no way i'd be doing that lot by hand most of the time we just use a log splitter on the tractors PTO, occasionally a leccy driven splitter and a gennie.

Nice log store


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Nov 2020)

Having run out of +300 year old beams and several sycamore trees I had to put my hand in my pocket again. Two brothers 81 and 83 years old delivered this today. It needs to last until the second week of December, 5M3 stacked (badly by them) cost €250 which is a good rate here. Oak, ash, acacia, beech and chestnut.






This is how we chop to length in hillbilly country.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Nov 2020)

Just got my half tipper load today . Both wood stores filled and a big pile in my garage. That will keep me going well into 2021 ! By then my other huge pile should be good to go into the wood store .


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> They are made
> Combine with molasses and candle wax in your bread pan. ...
> Heat the mixture for 30 minutes at 260F.
> Not for me
> ...


Slugs aren't frightened by coffee grounds, I tried that. If your bean patch is small enough use Dr Volts, the slugs really do not like current flowing through them. 
Make a frame from rough sawn 1x1 or whatever you might have handy, it will surround the patch. Buy a small roll of NONE enameled wire of whatever diameter is cheap, 0.5mm is usually cheap. Buy a PP3 battery connector, 50p aliexpress and scrounge some hammer in staples or a stapler gun, oh and a PP3 battery.
Make two wire tracks and staple down about 15mm apart along the perimeter of your wooden frame, you have to angle the staples if you use a staple gun so they don't track across to the other track.
Fit the connector with crimps, solder, even just twisted and taped to the ends of the two tracks, inline red or blue crimp connectors are good if you don't have soldering gear.
Fit battery and sit back knowing that all season there will be no slug or snail invaders, this method is tried and tested. The battery will barely use any energy, mine are fine for a second season if they aren't subject to many cold nights. They don't look too pretty but your bean plants get to live.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Nov 2020)

An evenings worth of wood for downstairs at my gaff, there is more on the doorstep as its popcorn night all night on TV with the US election and I will be up until morning. Dinners on the stove top.


----------



## oldworld (3 Nov 2020)

50 Euros a Metre cube is very cheap if it was hardwood. We bought some last year at 70 Euros and I thought that was reasonable .
I never refuse when I'm offered free wood.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Nov 2020)

oldworld said:


> 50 Euros a Metre cube is very cheap if it was hardwood. We bought some last year at 70 Euros and I thought that was reasonable .
> I never refuse when I'm offered free wood.


Aye its all two and three year old deciduous hardwoods from nearby. I live in the green bit at the centre of the photo, to the north and south is 40km2 of forest, most of whats sold around here is from there so it does not travel far. €70 is top end but if its good I would not argue with the seller.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Nov 2020)

Its funny to see so many beasts guarding your fires, mine are banned barring sick cat from sitting near because of pecking order style fights.


Gunk said:


> Some lovely cozy homes on this thread CC members have nice taste.


Some nice critters too.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Nov 2020)

Our cat doesn't like the open fire or the stove. She doesn't like the various noises it makes nor when it's poked and I don't think she likes the heat much either. I recall my Uncle's cat singed its fur lying underneath the wood stove, and other burnt it's feet jumping on top of it which must have been nasty


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Have a outdoor one aswell that I made during lockdown.Just to blow my own trumpet so to speak...


----------



## Ridgeway (3 Nov 2020)

Now that is very love that !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Nov 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Having run out of +300 year old beams and several sycamore trees I had to put my hand in my pocket again. Two brothers 81 and 83 years old delivered this today. It needs to last until the second week of December, 5M3 stacked (badly by them) cost €250 which is a good rate here. Oak, ash, acacia, beech and chestnut.
> View attachment 556260
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're being harsh, if I can stack like that when I'm 83 I'll be well pleased. s


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Nov 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I think you're being harsh, if I can stack like that when I'm 83 I'll be well pleased. s


Harsh? I spared them the whip for not keeping up with me feeding them the pieces.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Have a outdoor one aswell that I made during lockdown.Just to blow my own trumpet so to speak...
> View attachment 556280



Are you sure that's not Vernon's final unfinished pulse jet project ?


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Nov 2020)

Out of interest, I split a small cherry log I cut 3 weeks ago and it was 35% moisture inside. Logs that are too small to bother splitting can take a long time to dry - the moisture has a long way to travel to each end compared to a halved log. These are in the conservatory, though, and will be fine by late winter.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Nov 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Are you sure that's not Vernon's final unfinished pulse jet project ?


I was wondering if it could be slightly upsetting the earth's spin, it looks fierce.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Are you sure that's not Vernon's final unfinished pulse jet project ?





randynewmanscat said:


> I was wondering if it could be slightly upsetting the earth's spin, it looks fierce.


It glows red after half a hour,you wouldn't want to brush past it after a few drinks ! There again annoying neighbour invited round....mmm there's a idea.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> It glows red after half a hour,you wouldn't want to brush past it after a few drinks ! There again annoying neighbour invited round....mmm there's a idea.



Mmmmm, most excellent for socially-distanced marshmallow toasting, though.


----------



## Notafettler (10 Nov 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Slugs aren't frightened by coffee grounds,


Sorry forgot to reply. The aim of the coffee grounds is it makes it difficult for them to pass over the grounds as the coffee grounds stick to there nasty slimy bodies. Your method may work but generally I am simply to idle to do it.


----------



## Notafettler (10 Nov 2020)

I feel ill I am burning my wood. I have just realised I really only want to collect it. The only constellation (?) I have is I have to make room for more!


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

Notafettler said:


> View attachment 557458
> 
> 
> I feel ill I am burning my wood. I have just realised I really only want to collect it. The only constellation (?) I have is I have to make room for more!



Consolation.

Constellations involves burning balls of gas called stars.



I spent the morning sawing and splitting some large sections of tree I dragged in a couple of years ago after the drainage board trimmed some stuff on the edge of the wood. It's damn good exercise, who needs to join a gym?


----------



## Notafettler (11 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Constellations involves burning balls of gas called stars.


I know I used the microphone to get the spelling right but that's what came out.... insulting my pronunciation.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Dec 2020)

This working from home lark means higher wood consumption. I ordered some birch (I normally have ash). Very impressed - it can be burnt one log at a time due to its fierceness, which works out more economical than ash. Ash normally needs to go in my stove two logs at a time to keep a self-sustaining burn but it doesn't last twice as long.

Birch is also very fast-growing and a good fuel crop compared to something like oak. The calorific value of all hardwoods is fairly similar, just under 6 kWh/kg.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2020)

Must admit our fire is on most nights for a bit now. Got a hold of a few big chunks of oak as well. Not quite fully dry but it does burn well . Throw it on once the fire is going well.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Dec 2020)

Agreed, oak is not the best for starting a fire. If you cleave it into thin strips with a hatchet it's better, but not as good as birch strips, which go up like a torch.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Dec 2020)

Mrs A_T having a quiet night in, reading her favourite book of 2020 -
got it for her birthday in October and she'd finished by the next day, then I read it - she's right!


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

I'm currently burning my way through a large stash of field maple - that burns right hot too...

Though it's bloody hard to saw and split, so it's warming me up more than once!


----------



## straas (2 Dec 2020)

Anyone got a nice guard that goes around the hearth? Got to keep an inquisitive toddler away from the hot thing.


----------



## figbat (2 Dec 2020)

Update: sweep came this week and gave the fire a clean bill of health, reporting nothing but light soot in the flue. It’s nice to have evidence to confirm your wood and burning techniques are up to scratch.


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2020)

Got a belting fire going at the moment.A fireplace scene on YouTube on the telly.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2020)

about 3 years ago, while riding on a remote, unpaved rail trail, at the start of a "you'd better stay home" blizzard, I tried out some goggles. condensation from my perspiration fogged the goggles & then froze. wiping them with dry but frozen cloth or tissues did nothing but move the frozen fog a little. so I stopped & lit a fire. the frozen fog cleared almost instantly. all it needed was a little warm dry air. since then I removed the foam air filter inserts so it won't fog anymore


View: https://youtu.be/1b254MRzI3U


not to worry when I was done I put the flames out & made sure there were no hot embers, then scattered the debris. leave no trace right?


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Dec 2020)

For 36 out of the last 43 days there has been a fire lit here, sometimes remaining lit for 4 days and nights straight, emptying the ash pan when it burns right down.
Every winter the house needs dusting more frequently and its not just more occupancy that is to blame. After two days glossy plastics such as TV bezels start to show a very very fine dusting, it is I believe from particulate discharged when I open the door to charge it with fuel.
I know its harmful because every winter my nose tells me so by being dry, its not the heat, its the particles. Short of having a furnace with a bucket type charge door that operates like a bank deposit safe there is nothing you can do but be swift in putting fuel in.
Whether any particles get out through the top air wash vent when partly open I don't know, I could do with finding out.
I posted this because I was skimming the online newspapers and found this today, another, nother study into air pollution caused by solid fuel heating and if correct it confirms what I suspected.
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...iple-harmful-indoor-air-pollution-study-finds


----------



## Ridgeway (18 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> For 36 out of the last 43 days there has been a fire lit here, sometimes remaining lit for 4 days and nights straight, emptying the ash pan when it burns right down.
> Every winter the house needs dusting more frequently and its not just more occupancy that is to blame. After two days glossy plastics such as TV bezels start to show a very very fine dusting, it is I believe from particulate discharged when I open the door to charge it with fuel.
> I know its harmful because every winter my nose tells me so by being dry, its not the heat, its the particles. Short of having a furnace with a bucket type charge door that operates like a bank deposit safe there is nothing you can do but be swift in putting fuel in.
> Whether any particles get out through the top air wash vent when partly open I don't know, I could do with finding out.
> ...



data based on 19 homes in Sheffield.....

No reference to wood type, quality other than “seasoned” no reference to flue draw or chimney type etc etc = all pretty meaningless


----------



## stephec (19 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I let the cats deal with the spiders.
> 
> I'm all kitted up with the protective clobber - make sense when you've a wood to manage. Most important really, is to respect the saw. Folks out here still get a bit "alpha male" when they see a woman using power tools and doing a man's job, but if I don't do it, who else will? Besides, it's bloody good exercise - who needs gym membership.
> 
> ...


I'm trying not to do a chopper joke, I know it's very childish and I shouldn't, but it's really hard. 😄


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Dec 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> data based on 19 homes in Sheffield.....
> 
> No reference to wood type, quality other than “seasoned” no reference to flue draw or chimney type etc etc = all pretty meaningless


Indeed it looks like another hatchet job to further dissuade people from using solid fuel. 
What I said about my own place is correct though. 
Flue draw is 14.5 pascal's and the fire begins to draw immediately after lighting. 
I burn quite a lot of wood during a winter, between 13 and 18m3 and never less than 2 years drying. 
Without dusting my lounge a good layer of talcum like dust would build up, it's nothing like normal household dust. 
I keep the humidity at around 40% by leaving a copper pot full of water on the stove so it's not dry air that causes my dry sinuses. I think the dust is a desiccant, it is alkaline too.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> I'm trying not to do a chopper joke, I know it's very childish and I shouldn't, but it's really hard. 😄



*GIGGLE*


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Dec 2020)

Previous delivery early November lasted a week longer than I estimated, mild weather to thank, todays delivery 6M3, €300.
Sunday morning 8:30 stacking wood with the old boys, I would have preferred a lie in.
Camera sensor is dying on my phone.


----------



## Notafettler (6 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> For 36 out of the last 43 days there has been a fire lit here, sometimes remaining lit for 4 days and nights straight, emptying the ash pan when it burns right down.


Riddling grate on mine possible to keep it in.......forever!
It will probably go out occasionally if not looked after correctly. As in decent embers put biggest log on with the bark on all round. Then close down for an overnight burn. Will normally only be half burned through 8 hours later. Kettles are still nice and hot.


----------



## Notafettler (6 Jan 2021)

oldworld said:


> I never refuse when I'm offered free wood.


I never ask!
If standing its stealing 
If its fallen its foraging 
Honest guv!!


----------



## Notafettler (6 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> A couple of years ago, a new neighbour heard the saw going and took it upon himself to enter the wood. Seeing me felling a dead oak, he tried to be all gallant like, you know, "I'll do that for you if you give me half the logs", and I'm like yeah, right, I've been doing this for twenty years... I told him where to stick it I guess, by saying he could help himself to deadfall. Haven't seen him since...  Not surprised he tried to pull a fast one, as logs are expensive out here in the fens...
> 
> I'm also a dab hand with one of these...


What cheeky sod.
As an aside the picture is of an axe. Axes are for cutting down trees not for splitting wood.
For splitting wood you are supposed to use a wood maul. Its hundred times better. It never gets stuck in the wood. I have both. I thothought an axe is what you were supposed to use. I used a wood maul once and never used the axe again.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

Notafettler said:


> What cheeky sod.
> As an aside the picture is of an axe. Axes are for cutting down trees not for splitting wood.
> For splitting wood you are supposed to use a wood maul. Its hundred times better. It never gets stuck in the wood. I have both. I thothought an axe is what you were supposed to use. I used a wood maul once and never used the axe again.



Hmmm, it's just a matter of knowing exactly where to hit the log to split it, and how hard to whack it.  Although I will add that mulberry wood makes a useless chopping block. The aim is to split the log, NOT the block... 

I've also cut trees down with that axe, but it's bloody tedious if you ask me...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Jan 2021)

Here is my wood stove. Fitted three years ago to replace an open fire, but kept the cast iron surround. I'm going to replace the pine surround with an oak beam, I've never really liked the pine, but it was there when we moved in. 







And some of my wood piles, been building the first this week, it's an addiction!


----------



## Captain Sensible (8 Jan 2021)

Jotul About 5kw from memory


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2021)

Captain Sensible said:


> View attachment 567945
> 
> 
> Jotul About 5kw from memory


Is that wood piled around it not a bit dodgy


----------



## Captain Sensible (9 Jan 2021)

I thought that at first but the wood has never got more than warm to the touch. I think the way it’s constructed with inner linings on three sides helps to project the heat forward.


----------



## Salad Dodger (12 Jan 2021)

Bit of a ropey photo, but still....
Our Esse stove burning a chestnut log. One of a 1 cubic metre bag that we bought today. 
All set for "beast from the east" if it appears down here in the South East.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Sep 2022)

Thread resurrection  with energy costs And all that. I’ve had to buy wood , first time in 2.5yrs. Still got some sycamore in their , that my neighbour and I shared from a fallen dead tree. Anyway got half tipper load of mainly oak and some ash at the weekend. It’s quite dry already ! 18-19% moisture content.

Yes my wood pile is not very neat but I can live with that


----------



## Jameshow (5 Sep 2022)

Ecosy ottowa 12 great fire heats most of the house well, nice big window and ash tray, easy to use. Approx £500. 

Have plenty of wood just need to get some coal.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Sep 2022)

I'm chock full - both my indoor and outdoor storage:


----------



## Gunk (5 Sep 2022)

We’ve also stocked up over the summer, should have enough to get us through the winter using very minimal gas.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2022)

I've saved nothing ☹️ Better start looking for pallets or burning the furniture.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2022)

I'm expecting to be smoked out locally this winter. Clean air zone but bob the builder will be burning building timber.


----------



## ricknmorty28 (12 Sep 2022)

i've been debating getting a log wood burner, these photos have helped me make my mind up. I am deffo going to get one they look so rustic and i just love it


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

ricknmorty28 said:


> i've been debating getting a log wood burner, these photos have helped me make my mind up. I am deffo going to get one they look so rustic and i just love it



Think about the baby Robins !


----------



## figbat (12 Sep 2022)

ricknmorty28 said:


> i've been debating getting a log wood burner, these photos have helped me make my mind up. I am deffo going to get one they look so rustic and i just love it



Truth be told, we got one largely for the aesthetic and homely character rather than as a means of heating. That said, we do use it through cold weather and if we keep the front room door open it does a decent job of heating the upstairs landing and any bedrooms with their doors open. We have one of those stovetop fans to aid heat circulation. It’s not really cheap or environmentally friendly though.


----------



## Legs (14 Sep 2022)

Here’s our Morso Owl. We’ve now tiled all the way across the inglenook. We’re fortunate to have a reasonable stock of joists and rafters to burn from our recent building works, and a fair bit of seasoned ash. We’re looking to take down another ash tree on our boundary this winter, before it flattens our garden shed.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2022)

I predict lots of fog and extra poor air quality this winter.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2022)

figbat said:


> Truth be told, we got one largely for the aesthetic and homely character rather than as a means of heating. That said, we do use it through cold weather and if we keep the front room door open it does a decent job of heating the upstairs landing and any bedrooms with their doors open. We have one of those stovetop fans to aid heat circulation. It’s not really cheap or environmentally friendly though.



Oh I dunno on the environmental side, most of the wood I get is from 'trimming' or removing trees (often trees that are diseased/dying) and that would just get burnt on site. OK some of the trimmings get chipped/mulched but branches won't go through the machine and there isn't a lot you can do with them.


----------



## figbat (14 Sep 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Oh I dunno on the environmental side, most of the wood I get is from 'trimming' or removing trees (often trees that are diseased/dying) and that would just get burnt on site. OK some of the trimmings get chipped/mulched but branches won't go through the machine and there isn't a lot you can do with them.



Sustainable wood is better, but they still put out plenty of particulates, CO2 and other combustion products.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Sep 2022)

Funny we are supposed to live in a smoke free zone. Yet on the edge of town the village right there is not ! Anyway , most of my wood is scavenged or bought from the local farm , whom manage woodland. Mostly all hardwoods in fact the stuff I just bought is a mix of ash and oak !


----------



## Jameshow (14 Sep 2022)

Legs said:


> Here’s our Morso Owl. We’ve now tiled all the way across the inglenook. We’re fortunate to have a reasonable stock of joists and rafters to burn from our recent building works, and a fair bit of seasoned ash. We’re looking to take down another ash tree on our boundary this winter, before it flattens our garden shed.



I'd burn soft wood mixed with hardwood or better still coal... 

The higher heat output will maintain a cleaner flu.


----------



## Legs (14 Sep 2022)

Yeah we burn smokeless fuel as well as the ash, along with the joists. We’ve got loads of partly-seasoned yew, too, and that’s going to spit like a bugger when the time comes to burn it…


----------



## raleighnut (16 Sep 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Funny we are supposed to live in a smoke free zone. Yet on the edge of town the village right there is not ! Anyway , most of my wood is scavenged or bought from the local farm , whom manage woodland. Mostly all hardwoods in fact the stuff I just bought is a mix of ash and oak !



Yep we live in a 'smokeless zone' but our logburner is a DEFRA approved exempt appliance, I cannot burn Coal or Coke (smokeless fuel)*

The manufacturers do this kit that consists of a different top air supply slide that has the slots cut in a slightly different place meaning that it cannot be closed off completely whereas the standard can, this means that (when modified) the setting to burn coal/coke cannot be used as that is top vent shut and air supply controlled by the bottom vent. 


* Obviously I can chuck anything I like into the grate but burning coal/coke could quite possibly damage the castings as the air supply cannot be controlled so it could get too hot whereas wood won't reach high enough temperatures to melt Iron.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Sep 2022)

Ours is the same , it was all the fitters would supply for our area


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2022)

No restrictions where I am....fitted it myself and burn anything 😁


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Sep 2022)

Were taking most if not all of our wood burners out including 2 AGA's. That's the plan to go full electric heating


----------



## iandg (16 Sep 2022)

Renovating a property. Stoves are now fitted. Back up for air source heat pump heating.


----------



## Jameshow (16 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Were taking most if not all of our wood burners out including 2 AGA's. That's the plan to go full electric heating



Brave man!!🤔🤔🤔


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Were taking most if not all of our wood burners out including 2 AGA's. That's the plan to go full electric heating




Seems like a daft idea to get rid of potentially free sources of heat ?


----------



## CXRAndy (17 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Brave man!!🤔🤔🤔



I understand the cheaper way if you use free wood. But they are heavily polluting for the atmosphere. To legislate against polluting vehicles and promote for wood burners is crazy. Town and cities could easily go back to smog situations


----------



## Jameshow (17 Sep 2022)

But in extreme situations your electric car and heating is burning coal??? 

Which when you combine several energy conversions must be quite inefficient???


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I understand the cheaper way if you use free wood. But they are heavily polluting for the atmosphere. To legislate against polluting vehicles and promote for wood burners is crazy. Town and cities could easily go back to smog situations



That’s very honourable but it wouldn’t be !!


----------



## CXRAndy (17 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> But in extreme situations your electric car and heating is burning coal???
> 
> Which when you combine several energy conversions must be quite inefficient???



Non are burning coal. I signed up to Octopus so 100% renewable


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Non are burning coal. I signed up to Octopus so 100% renewable


Been round the houses with this before and the energy crisis just shows it’s all bollocks. I’m with OVO and it’s supposed to be green energy as well ?! 

However I am planning on solar and will do my bit for the environment, once it make my way through the maze of differing quotes .


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Sep 2022)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> It's a Forum joke



I haven't got a forum joke.....


----------



## Colin Grigson (26 Sep 2022)

Just fitted and tested in our modest holiday flat .. I think it’s Jotul and about 6.5kw


----------



## figbat (26 Sep 2022)

Colin Grigson said:


> Just fitted and tested in our modest holiday flat .. I think it’s Jotul and about 6.5kw
> View attachment 662496



And you want to sit that close to it!!


----------



## Gunk (26 Sep 2022)

Colin Grigson said:


> Just fitted and tested in our modest holiday flat .. I think it’s Jotul and about 6.5kw
> View attachment 662496



Looks like an MI5 safe house!


----------



## rualexander (26 Sep 2022)

Colin Grigson said:


> Just fitted and tested in our modest holiday flat .. I think it’s Jotul and about 6.5kw
> View attachment 662496



No way you'll need 6.5kw in a modest holiday flat!
Better move those sofas back against the furthest away wall 😂


----------



## Colin Grigson (27 Sep 2022)

rualexander said:


> No way you'll need 6.5kw in a modest holiday flat!
> Better move those sofas back against the furthest away wall 😂



My wife was there when the installers tested it and she said it did get a bit warmer than she expected


----------



## Jameshow (27 Sep 2022)

Colin Grigson said:


> My wife was there when the installers tested it and she said it did get a bit warmer than she expected



We have a 12kw in a room that could be heated by a 5kw stove. 

The large stove dosent get so hot and the viewing glass is larger as is the ash pan.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

Colin Grigson said:


> My wife was there when the installers tested it and she said it did get a bit warmer than she expected


I've seen a film like that....😲


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2022)

Here is looking forward to smog and fog this winter - just about everyone I know with a log burner will be ramping up their use, and not using gas.


----------



## figbat (27 Sep 2022)

We have a 4.9kW one in a smallish front room - it gets uncomfortably warm in there sometimes, although we leave the room door open and have a stove-top fan to help direct heat out of the room to other parts of the house. Doing this, the bedrooms upstairs easily top 21°C in mid-winter, meaning the thermostatically-controlled radiators in there stay off.


----------



## jowwy (27 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Here is looking forward to smog and fog this winter - just about everyone I know with a log burner will be ramping up their use, and not using gas.



yup, people around these parts are having log burners fitted again as we speak..........when i go out the back i can already smell burning coal and wood, will only get more prolific as the winter kicks in.


----------



## Time Waster (27 Sep 2022)

Someone thinks a load of coal and wood burners is better than electric heating? Can I just say that wood burners cannot hope to come even half as close to the efficiency of modern coal burning power stations. Of course the last one I believe was Drax which is now burning wood pellets from Canada I heard. Even with shipping pollution it's more efficient than most home coal and wood burners. 

Then you're onto fuel source. Carbon emissions are not the only issue here. Particulates are also a big health issue. Only if your wood is sufficiently dry will you reduce particulates to potentially less than harmful levels. Great! Just buy kiln dried wood and you'll be OK, right? Well where do you store it? She'd or garage? You know wood picks up moisture right? Shed and garage is likely to be high humidity in your autumn months through parts of winter. Kiln dried wood easily drops to higher levels of moisture and more particulates. 

My advice is don't burn wood or coal. Cheap fuel? Is it really? Just ask someone suffering with COPD or other breathing issues whether they appreciate your particulates. Factor in health costs and other pollution costs are they really cheap for society?

Surely there's a better option? Especially if you're loaded enough to have a holiday home.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I'd burn soft wood mixed with hardwood or better still coal...
> 
> The higher heat output will maintain a cleaner flu.



Isn’t coal banned from next year?

We switched to smokeless Supertherm a year or so back - we mix it with ash/oak kiln dried which seems to work well.

Supertherm prices at start of 2022 was £22 and then £24 > £26 and last week £29.50 per bag. 😣


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

Was in Home Bargains after work and a bag of their wood...last year 3.99 this year 5.99 😲


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Was in Home Bargains after work and a bag of their wood...last year 3.99 this year 5.99 😲



You did not get wood, did you


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Was in Home Bargains after work and a bag of their wood...last year 3.99 this year 5.99 😲



There's a need for a crazy price increase thread maybe?

Gold Blend Decaff could be on it as well as your wood. 😁


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> There's a need for a crazy price increase thread maybe?
> 
> *Gold Blend Decaff *could be on it as well as your wood. 😁



Needs pricing out of existence IME


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Needs pricing out of existence IME



No way - by the time the cream and whiskey is added it's really rather pleasant. 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> There's a need for a crazy price increase thread maybe?
> 
> Gold Blend Decaff could be on it as well as your wood. 😁


Decaff.....might aswell not bother !


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Sep 2022)

Got sent this poem from my neighbour. Was out cutting wood for me that I had managed to get a hold off, it’s ash wood!

_The Firewood Poem

Beechwood fires are bright and clear
If the logs are kept a year,
Chestnut's only good they say,
If for logs 'tis laid away.
Make a fire of Elder tree,
Death within your house will be;
But ash new or ash old,
Is fit for a queen with crown of gold

Birch and fir logs burn too fast
Blaze up bright and do not last,
it is by the Irish said
Hawthorn bakes the sweetest bread.
Elm wood burns like churchyard mould,
E'en the very flames are cold
But ash green or ash brown
Is fit for a queen with golden crown

Poplar gives a bitter smoke,
Fills your eyes and makes you choke,
Apple wood will scent your room
Pear wood smells like flowers in bloom
Oaken logs, if dry and old
keep away the winter's cold
But ash wet or ash dry
a king shall warm his slippers by._


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Sep 2022)

I reckon I have enough wood for the next two winters. It's a mixture of all sorts. Fortunately it is all free (apart from time spent processing it, which I find rather therapeutic).


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Sep 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I reckon I have enough wood for the next two winters. It's a mixture of all sorts. Fortunately it is all free (apart from time spent processing it, which I find rather therapeutic).



Plan to go grab some more , I’ve got enough to see me through too late spring next year. Wish I had a bigger trailer !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Sep 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Plan to go grab some more , I’ve got enough to see me through too late spring next year. Wish I had a bigger trailer !



Certain woods, and ash is one of them, I will take as much as I could get. Others, like poplar, alder and willow I'll take only if I'm getting a bit low.
The whole wood sourcing thing is addictive though - be warned!!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Sep 2022)

I'm not convinced by the burning ash green bit though. Yes, it will burn, but it is so much better when seasoned.


----------



## Time Waster (27 Sep 2022)

How long do you dry it? I read somewhere about a 3 year cycle. Iirc it's cut and dry outside one year, split and dry under cover then use for a year. Something like that. Of course reach time you stack it with open sides so the prevailing winds can pass into the stack to dry it. I think there's a lot who just stash their dried wood in any old storage area from shed to garage to old fashioned outhouse where there's a good chance it's taking on moisture. 

Always best to get a humidity meter for wood and check. Below a certain moisture content and the burn will not be a good one but will likely be pumping out PM10 or PM2.5 particles. Then again I know people who burn anything including old treated pallets. What they're pumping out could be unpleasant. 

I really can't understand the idea that wood burners are a good idea considering how much they contribute to health affecting pollution. Large scale woodburning can be done in a more efficient way but small domestic burners are nowhere near as efficient. Can't we modernise heating away from burning wood?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Sep 2022)

We could. But there again you'd have thought we might have engineered a little more energy security than was in fact the case, also.


----------



## Time Waster (27 Sep 2022)

I read today that during WWII the lights were kept on despite bombing. They had the capacity to cope should stations get damaged. Good energy security throughout the war. Then afterwards we became a leader in nuclear energy. Now we have such a degraded system that there's plans for supply restrictions and planned cuts apparently. Despite that we've lost the knowledge to have a fully domestic nuclear power supply. Renewables simply isn't able to fulfil our needs.

However despite that burning wood is simply not the right way to go. It's also in our modern world more of a middle class fashion thing. I say again that if you have a holiday home, not a static caravan, touring caravan or a van a solid building, then you must surely have the money to put something better for the environment in. If you're struggling how can you afford to put in a woodburner?


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Sep 2022)

Time Waster said:


> How long do you dry it? I read somewhere about a 3 year cycle. Iirc it's cut and dry outside one year, split and dry under cover then use for a year. Something like that. Of course reach time you stack it with open sides so the prevailing winds can pass into the stack to dry it. I think there's a lot who just stash their dried wood in any old storage area from shed to garage to old fashioned outhouse where there's a good chance it's taking on moisture.
> 
> Always best to get a humidity meter for wood and check. Below a certain moisture content and the burn will not be a good one but will likely be pumping out PM10 or PM2.5 particles. Then again I know people who burn anything including old treated pallets. What they're pumping out could be unpleasant.
> 
> I really can't understand the idea that wood burners are a good idea considering how much they contribute to health affecting pollution. Large scale woodburning can be done in a more efficient way but small domestic burners are nowhere near as efficient. Can't we modernise heating away from burning wood?



Our wood burner was a feature we put in. Occasional use during winter. We have gas central heating however considering that has tripled in price since we moved in here, you will have to forgive my wood burning. Likely hood is it will be on in evenings only for a few hrs.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2022)

Just been given half a roof's timbers, someone had a single storey extension demolished to build a bigger 2 storey one. The contractors who demolished the old one were told to keep the Slates for reuse on the new roof and were starting to remove the Timbers and chuck em on a bonfire but Scott's mate (Next door neighbour) who was/is Project Manager for the job stopped them chucking the big stuff on and got them to stack it so he could load it onto the van, Lordy'' then used a bunch of the 4x2's for framing on a shed/workshop* in his garden and where normally Scott would have the rest for his logburner he is currently moving to France and letting his house out to fund it so he doesn't want to leave a bunch of firewood but thought of me.
I borrowed his 'chop saw' to cut the Purlins up 10x4's and that made 9 bags worth but the stack of 4x2's have too many nails to risk damaging the £30 blade so I'l do them with my Jigsaw.

This Wood would have been burned onsite on a bonfire.

*He had of course used only the 'Nail free' sections of the Timber


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Sep 2022)

Well got all my ash wood chopped up and stacked in No2 wood store.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Dec 2022)

No 3 wood store has appeared as I got free gratis on an ash tree that was chopped down . Should be good to go next winter !
Running out of places to keep wood !! Will need storage facility No4 in the new year , for when the big tree in the back garden gets a trim ! TPO ! So had to seek permission !


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Dec 2022)

My late father put one in 20 years ago for when "Putin turns off the gas". That's also why I got one.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

Sporting new £17 grate from Amazon yesterday.
I'm not  anymore.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sporting new £17 grate from Amazon yesterday.
> I'm not  anymore.
> 
> View attachment 669939



Grate stuff!


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Grate stuff!



Ho ho ho


----------



## raleighnut (4 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> No 3 wood store has appeared as I got free gratis on an ash tree that was chopped down . Should be good to go next winter !
> Running out of places to keep wood !! Will need storage facility No4 in the new year , for when the big tree in the back garden gets a trim ! TPO ! So had to seek permission !
> View attachment 669931



Ash burns as well fresh as it does dry,


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Dec 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Ash burns as well fresh as it does dry,



This is often said - but - although it will burn when green as ash has a naturally low water content, it will burn much better when seasoned. I've just split some ash I have which I took down last Monday and it reads 28%. I wouldn't burn that as deposits are far more likely on your chimney.
Seasoned ash is a great burning wood, it's one of the woods I would never turn down no matter how little space I had for it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Dec 2022)

Ive got loads of Ash now, its what I'm predominately burning in the stove .


----------



## Jameshow (4 Dec 2022)

I've got half a tonne of smokeless ovals which seem to be 90% ash! 
Really poor and leave loads of ash!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I've got half a tonne of smokeless ovals which seem to be 90% ash!
> Really poor and leave loads of ash!



We have switched to Supertherm ovals as we can no longer use smokey coal from next year.

Harder to get going but lasts longer.*

*A bit like me tbh.😁


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2022)

Currently a mix of ash, oak, hazel, mulberry and bullace being fed into the heating here. Some of it is seasoned stuff I've had stacked for a few years, some is dead stuff I've just taken off the trees as it's good to go once it's dried out.


----------



## Hicky (4 Dec 2022)

I have a stunning 
Esse multi fuel in storage to go in when I have the funds to get rid of the baxi back boiler for a modern fangled combi and associated works. I have plenty of storage for wood….which I should be stockpiling now


----------



## Gunk (4 Dec 2022)

Seasoned ash on ours


----------



## Profpointy (4 Dec 2022)

Just to be clear we use proper smokeless coal as we live in the city, and the fire is really good and efficient as half a bucket keeps the room really warm for a whole evening


----------



## Gunk (4 Dec 2022)

Lovely room @Profpointy


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2022)

Recently installed....


----------



## Gunk (4 Dec 2022)

Single malt, log burner - does life get much better?


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Dec 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Recently installed....
> 
> View attachment 670159
> 
> ...







Those Ikea assembly instructions are the work of the devil.....burn them quick !


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2022)

Gunk said:


> Single malt, log burner - does life get much better?



Nope!


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Dec 2022)

Have now tried the following woods, some commercial, some scavenged. All burnt with 20% or lower mousture content.

Hornbeam = heavy, long-lasting, burns well at any thickness or air setting, hot and fairly bright. The best.

Ash = similar to hornbeam but not quite as good or long lasting.

Birch = burns easily, hot and clean, bright yellow flames. Burns a bit quicker than ash.

Eucalyptus = excellent if you are offered any, but the devil to split due to its twisted grain. Burns very hot.

Cherry = a lot like oak. Burns hot but can take some encouragement to get going.

Oak = lasts almost as long as hornbeam but needs splitting quite thin for starting a fire. Once the fire is very hot, it burns fine but bigger logs need less air, or they burn off all the volatiles and then just smoulder. My chimney sweep won't use oak in his own stove due to its indifferent burning. You may recall that oak-framed buildings have surprisingly good fire resistance!

Leylandii - not for open fires, but rather wonderful in a stove. You can often get it for free. I'm surprised it's not grown for firewood, as it is about as sustainable as it gets (grows like a rocket).

Alder = cheaper than other woods and this is the only reason you might want to use it. Burns poorly, smells bad, dull flame.


----------



## midlife (5 Dec 2022)

Just out of curiosity is it possible to tell one wood from another easily ?

We reinstated a fireplace and now have a log burner, planned a few years ago but covid put a 2 year delay...... It was originally for show but a few logs keeps the chill off the room and means we don't have to fire up the oil boiler.

The wood comes in dumpy bags from a local cumbrian supplier, seems to be a few types in the bag and wondered what was what?


----------



## bluenotebob (5 Dec 2022)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity is it possible to tell one wood from another easily ?



Yes .. but it'll take you a while to learn them all. 

Most obvious is by looking at the bark - that's the most distinctive difference between the various types of wood. 

Try googling oak, chestnut, cherry, willow etc


----------



## ClichéGuevara (5 Dec 2022)

Today is the 70th anniversary of the London Smogs that killed thousands and left countless others with long term health issues.

Just saying like.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Dec 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Have now tried the following woods, some commercial, some scavenged. All burnt with 20% or lower mousture content.
> 
> Hornbeam = heavy, long-lasting, burns well at any thickness or air setting, hot and fairly bright. The best.
> 
> ...


Eucalyptus is decent but needs seasoned for a good year or so IMO. I’ve burned quite a bit in my stove until someone grassed me up to the council TPO !


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Dec 2022)

I have a secret weapon - a conservatory that can kiln-dry wood cut and split in spring, ready for the same winter. It's useless for anything else in summer because it's so hot!


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Dec 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Today is the 70th anniversary of the London Smogs that killed thousands and left countless others with long term health issues.
> 
> Just saying like.


They're not ideal in densely-populated areas, especially if people do awful things like banking them up overnight. They're not in the same league as bituminous coal, though. I often stayed in a cottage where the only heating was an open coal fire. Besides the smoke outside, everything indoors smelt of coal tar by the end of each holiday. At least you can generally burn wood with no smoke after initially lighting up.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (5 Dec 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> They're not ideal in densely-populated areas, especially if people do awful things like banking them up overnight. They're not in the same league as bituminous coal, though. I often stayed in a cottage where the only heating was an open coal fire. Besides the smoke outside, everything indoors smelt of coal tar by the end of each holiday. At least you can generally burn wood with no smoke after initially lighting up.



That depends how it's done, and which pollutants you are referring to. Wood is low sulphur, but can be worse than coal for other emissions.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Dec 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> That depends how it's done, and which pollutants you are referring to. Wood is low sulphur, but can be worse than coal for other emissions.


Particulates and nitrogen oxides are the usual problem ones. 

There's an apparently unbiased study here that suggests they're not an issue in rural areas, at least https://devoncc.sharepoint.com/site...ts for the public/Trees for Devon&p=true&ga=1


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Particulates and nitrogen oxides are the usual problem ones.
> 
> There's an apparently unbiased study here that suggests they're not an issue in rural areas, at least https://devoncc.sharepoint.com/sites/PublicDocs/Environment/Environment/Forms/AllItems.aspx?id=/sites/PublicDocs/Environment/Environment/LNP/LNP website documents for the public/Trees for Devon/A-Review-of-Air-Quality-Impacts-in-Devon-From-Domestic-Wood-Burning_final.pdf&parent=/sites/PublicDocs/Environment/Environment/LNP/LNP website documents for the public/Trees for Devon&p=true&ga=1



Aye, I wonder how much of the 'woodburners pollute' warcry is put about by the car lobbyists


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Dec 2022)

My cat literally telling me...."hurry up and light it" !


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> My cat literally telling me...."hurry up and light it" !



I get that here, too...


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I get that here, too...


Literally squeeks and puts her paws towards the fire.That will be her for the night aswell....can literally smell her fur burning when it gets going.I have to gently slide her away on the paper 😂


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Literally squeeks and puts her paws towards the fire.That will be her for the night aswell....can literally smell her fur burning when it gets going.I have to gently slide her away on the paper 😂



Madam Lexi will sit right next to the grate.  The number of times I've had to rescue her tail...


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> My cat literally telling me...."hurry up and light it" !



I've normally got 3 or 4 of em doing that.................When I do that Merlin (don't blame me he arrived with that name) will sit up with one paw on the Fender gazing into the flames until it gets too hot before going back to the sprawling position


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Dec 2022)

I have one cat that loves heat and another that avoids it. The heatseeker smells as if he's been freshly ironed, he lies so close to the stove.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Dec 2022)

My burner hit 550 Fahrenheit earlier, not had it quite that high before (logs were silver birch). Shut it down to lower the temp as who knows what it might have reached!


----------



## Gillstay (7 Dec 2022)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity is it possible to tell one wood from another easily ?
> 
> We reinstated a fireplace and now have a log burner, planned a few years ago but covid put a 2 year delay...... It was originally for show but a few logs keeps the chill off the room and means we don't have to fire up the oil boiler.
> 
> The wood comes in dumpy bags from a local cumbrian supplier, seems to be a few types in the bag and wondered what was what?



You may also find you can soon recognise a few by scent if you try.


----------



## Gillstay (7 Dec 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> My burner hit 550 Fahrenheit earlier, not had it quite that high before (logs were silver birch). Shut it down to lower the temp as who knows what it might have reached!



1200c.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Dec 2022)

Gillstay said:


> 1200c.



300ish I think.


----------



## Gillstay (8 Dec 2022)

That's not what my thermocouple came up with.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2022)

Whether we like it or not,Woodburners are an environmental nightmare....

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...gas-heating-report?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Dec 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whether we like it or not,Woodburners are an environmental nightmare....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...gas-heating-report?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other



I everything is environmental nightmare these days ! However you will need to drag my chainsaw and axe from my dead hands to stop me


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I everything is environmental nightmare these days ! However you will need to drag my chainsaw and axe from my dead hands to stop me



And from mine...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> And from mine...



Me too, although I use a log splitter nowadays!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whether we like it or not,Woodburners are an environmental nightmare....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...gas-heating-report?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other


Worry about the environment.....or my cat? 
Not a hard choice 😁


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whether we like it or not,Woodburners are an environmental nightmare....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...gas-heating-report?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other



It's going to be much worse this year, unfortunately. Lots of stinky polluted air.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Me too, although I use a log splitter nowadays!



I dunno, there's something therapeutic about smacking logs with an axe. You can pretend that they're the heads of all the people who have pissed you off...


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I everything is environmental nightmare these days ! However you will need to drag my chainsaw and axe from my dead hands to stop me



I don't use my chainsaw much these days, to big a saw 'kerf'. Instead I've got a cheap Bosch jigsaw (@£40) that copes very well with stuff up to 6 inch (with my long blade) and 4 inch (100mm) with the normal blades, much less wasteful.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Dec 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whether we like it or not,Woodburners are an environmental nightmare....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...gas-heating-report?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other



Didn't mention coal burning electric cars did he!!!


----------



## Profpointy (10 Dec 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I have one cat that loves heat and another that avoids it. The heatseeker smells as if he's been freshly ironed, he lies so close to the stove.



My uncle's cats used to sleep under the legs of the stove and more than once signed their fur, and once one of them jumped onto the stove and burnt his feet. Our cat doesn't like the stove nor the fire and usually leaves the room. Not sure if it's the heat or the noises which bother her


----------



## Tail End Charlie (10 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I dunno, there's something therapeutic about smacking logs with an axe. You can pretend that they're the heads of all the people who have pissed you off...



Oh I used to think that aswell. But now I imagine those same people having their skulls crushed as my splitter goes for the kill!! I must be a closet psychopath.  I'm sure James Bond faced a similar end (although he got away obviously).


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Oh I used to think that aswell. But now I imagine those same people having their skulls crushed as my splitter goes for the kill!! I must be a closet psychopath.  I'm sure James Bond faced a similar end (although he got away obviously).



You and I are birds of a feather, I think... 

I did look into getting a log splitter, but it was the space for it versus outlay versus time used and decided not to. I keep the really knotty stuff as "large lumps" that I'll to put on the fire* last thing at night when it's particularly nippy. Then they burn slowly all night, and it's easy to get the fire going again in the morning and the radiators (we've a back boiler here) don't get cold.

*open fire here, not a log burner.


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 Dec 2022)

I have got one of these:

View: https://youtu.be/2yApoITweJs


If you put the wedge near the edge of a piece of wood, not in the middle as the guy in the video does, it splits stuff more easily. (That's also what the instructions say to do).
I hold the logs still by means of a bungee cord wrapped round one leg of my work bench, and then around half a dozen or so pieces of log. That holds them still whilst you split the lot....


----------



## davidphilips (2 Jan 2023)

On very low but looks great and my cat loves it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

davidphilips said:


> On very low but looks great and my cat loves it.



Ah, what a lovely cat, she's so pretty  

P.S. I do suffer from tortie-itis...


----------

